# AquaStudent's First Tank - Plans for an Upgrade (New Video Update)



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

~~Most Recent Update Video~~


Relatively Recent FTS









The original thread...
I am starting my own 10 gallon (Low-Tech) tank (My Dad had a 30 gallon when I was little). I'm a bit overwhelmed at the depth of this hobby but very excited. I admit that I didn't start off with much of a plan. The only idea I had in my head when I went to PetCo last December was that I want a Betta (possibly a community aquarium) in a tank somewhere between 5-10 gallons (so it can fit in my dorm and I'll be able to transport it in my Ford Explorer). 

I came home that day with a package deal from PetCo (the local pet store was significantly more expensive) on a 10 gallon tank (heater, decent lighting, filter) all included. After a few weeks I got a bit more ambitious and added some live plants an Amazon Sword (echinodorus bleheri) and a Marimo Ball (suggested by a PetCo employee). I was a bit skeptical of the Marimo Ball at first but I definitely think it was a good buy. It's an interesting piece of aquatic life that's for sure. I also started off with a simple decoration ("Greek" ruins). 


















I didn't save any of my pictures of the overall view of the tank (stupid me :angryfire).

My stock at this time included 3 Zebra danios. They were very energetic and would play tag with each other. They are very entertaining fish to watch.

About a week later I added another inhabitant to the tank, a male Delta Tail Betta. This guy caught my eye at my local PetCo (the local store doesn't treat their fish very well). I am actually quite please with the way PetCo treats the Bettas. They are housed in the "largest" mass produced containers I have seen for a betta. They also didn't stack them at all and had a large variety. All the bettas seemed alert and energetic (I had looked at them a couple of times, even between shipments the fish looked good). Anyway this guy caught my eye. He is blue with a very distinctive marble pattern. I have also only had the veil tail variety (when I was about 10 years old I had one in a 1 gallon bowl...what was I thinking?).



















My tank had developed quite a bit of Diatom buildup, especially on the columns, Amazon Sword, and Marimo ball. Eventually I increased my stock to include a Chinese Algae Eater, two more Zebra Danios, and a Bamboo Shrimp.

The story behind the bamboo shrimp is funny because I asked for a ghost shrimp but the lady at PetCo gave me one of the bamboo guys. I didn't complain :angel::angel::angel: 

A few days ago I increased the plantlife in my aquarium by adding a Micro Sword, Crypts, Java Moss (attached to the columns via fishing line) and a plant that I can't remember the name (it sits in front of the columns if anybody can identify it that would be GREAT!). I am however very worried because I didn't originally plan on having multiple live plants. I didn't purchase high end gravel, in fact I purchased the cheapest gravel possible (PetCo brand in black). I'm worried that the gravel is too large for individual plants. This is why I refuse to remove the plant from the wool it was purchased in. :/

Anyway here are some photos current as of January 4th, 2011.

















































My betta, named "Pax," is really attached to the Crypts. I hope they make it I've read so many horror stories about them.

Please post with any comments, questions, or concerns. I could use some criticism. Once I get settled at school I was considering changing my substrate, adding in a layer of topsoil beneath the gravel. I have no experience or knowledge of dirted tanks so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My suggestion is to remove the rockwool and pots from those plants.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

What a beautiful Betta!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I totally agree with sewingalot. When I got my 10g awhile back it came as a package deal and I ended up switching out the bulbs because they were incandscent and I bought 2 bulbs from walmart that fit perfect in the fixture.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If those bulbs are long and thin incandescents, they won't be enough to keep your plants healthy. I agree with GMYukon, switch them out with cheap spiral CFL's.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The bulb is a 15watt 8000k Fluorescent daytime bulb. That was one of the first things I checked.

I'm also hesitant to remove the plants from the wool because I have very large and generic gravel. I don't know how well the plants will hold up in them. I was going to keep them in the wool until I get settled up to school. I was thinking of upgrading to a 2 layer substrate with Dirt (Topsoil of some sort) on the bottom with the large gravel on top. Does anybody have any experience with this sort of setup?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> What a beautiful Betta!


Thank you! Pax also says "Thanks" :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AquaStudent said:


> I was thinking of upgrading to a 2 layer substrate with Dirt (Topsoil of some sort) on the bottom with the large gravel on top. Does anybody have any experience with this sort of setup?


Check at the El Natural section in APC forum. I have tanks set up with dirt for I liked the idea that many only change water 1x a year and don't dose ferts. My water is excessively treated thus have to change 1/3 monthly. Couldn't find the 3ml gravel needed to keep the dirt down so used play sand. Then tried pool filter sand (PFS) and then river sand. I like the river sand the best. It is brown and doesn't get dirty. I found it at a landscaping co. a 50lb bag for $3. I used Scotts top soil. It has a lot of mulch in it that needs to sifted out. Read someone got some dirt with very little mulch at True Value hardware store. 

The Amazon plants tend to outgrow even a 30 gallon tank. The micro sword needs iron sulfate via API root tabs. I don't think it will stay in the big rocks without the cotton. Usually people take it out and spread it out.

The Chinese Algae Eater will get to big for the 10 gallon. Keep an eye out for aggressiveness. Some start sucking on other fish so me go after the Betta one day. Even actually to big for 30 which I have 2 in. 

When you get ready to upgrade look for a 20 G L at craigslist. They look like a size that is easy to move.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Check at the El Natural section in APC forum. I have tanks set up with dirt for I liked the idea that many only change water 1x a year and don't dose ferts. My water is excessively treated thus have to change 1/3 monthly. Couldn't find the 3ml gravel needed to keep the dirt down so used play sand. Then tried pool filter sand (PFS) and then river sand. I like the river sand the best. It is brown and doesn't get dirty. I found it at a landscaping co. a 50lb bag for $3. I used Scotts top soil. It has a lot of mulch in it that needs to sifted out. Read someone got some dirt with very little mulch at True Value hardware store.
> 
> The Amazon plants tend to outgrow even a 30 gallon tank. The micro sword needs iron sulfate via API root tabs. I don't think it will stay in the big rocks without the cotton. Usually people take it out and spread it out.


Thanks that's something I'll definitely look into. I was going to spread out the Micro but, like I said, I don't think I have the right substrate just yet. I know the Amazons get big I was going to prune it when it gets really large and perhaps use it's clippings to set up another plant on the other side of the tank (depends how the crypts do...i've heard so many horror stories about them). If worse comes to worse I can always give it away to someone in the area (or if my Dad starts up a larger tank at home give it to him).


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anybody have any insight on what substrates are good for Low-Light Low Tech aquariums?

Dirt, Sand, BioFriendly Gravel?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Does anybody have any insight on what substrates are good for Low-Light Low Tech aquariums?
> 
> Dirt, Sand, BioFriendly Gravel?


IMO some kind of "dirt" is best. Whether this means ADA's expensive aquasoil or a Wallstad set up is less important though: 

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method

There's a ton of info on "dirt" over in the substrate section of this forum. I'm thinking of doing a walstad-type set-up and topping with ADA (cause I like the look of it) for my next tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> http://theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method


More info on this at El Natural section at APC


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I've found that simple eco-complete is a great substrate for low tech aquariums. All of my tanks are low tech and I actually just have plain gravel in 2 of them though, with some root tabs, the plants do just fine. roud: Also, the plants will do just fine in the gravel without the rock wool, probably better to remove them from it sooner rather than later so the roots don't get too entangled in it causing you to pull them off if you wait to remove the rock wool :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

This is how I started. My plants did fine in normal gravel.. Except the mini sword. I gave up on it. 

Looks like a good start.

Friendly tip- try changing the background, or removing it completely, I really takes away from your stunning betta 


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> IMO some kind of "dirt" is best. Whether this means ADA's expensive aquasoil or a Wallstad set up is less important though:
> 
> http://theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method
> 
> There's a ton of info on "dirt" over in the substrate section of this forum. I'm thinking of doing a walstad-type set-up and topping with ADA (cause I like the look of it) for my next tank.


Thanks for the link. I've thought about that exact same idea...of course someone has made it popular already. It's such a simple but amazing idea...make an ecosystem in a smaller portion. BRILLIANT!



Karackle said:


> I've found that simple eco-complete is a great substrate for low tech aquariums. All of my tanks are low tech and I actually just have plain gravel in 2 of them though, with some root tabs, the plants do just fine. roud: Also, the plants will do just fine in the gravel without the rock wool, probably better to remove them from it sooner rather than later so the roots don't get too entangled in it causing you to pull them off if you wait to remove the rock wool :thumbsup:


Thanks I'll try that and see how they fair. It'll have to happen eventually and might as well make it an easier transition.



orchidman said:


> This is how I started. My plants did fine in normal gravel.. Except the mini sword. I gave up on it.
> 
> Looks like a good start.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that too when I made it :/ It hides Pax quite a bit. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You can't be lead wrong by Kara, she'll help you with low tech. Her journals and Lauraleelbp are good ones to visit. Both are a wealth of information for low tech tanks.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww thanks Sara! I learned most of it from LauraLeeLLBP myself so I can't take all the credit :hihi: 

Anyway AquaStudent, I think you definitely have a good start. Whether you want to deal with the hassle of changing the substrate is really up to you. If you want to stay low tech, you should be fine with just add root tabs as substrate fertilizer and then you don't have to change out the substrate. As the tank establishes you will build up a nice layer of mulm (looks like dirt / gunk) within the substrate that will help act as fertilizer too. roud:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Karackle said:


> Aww thanks Sara! I learned most of it from LauraLeeLLBP myself so I can't take all the credit :hihi:
> 
> Anyway AquaStudent, I think you definitely have a good start. Whether you want to deal with the hassle of changing the substrate is really up to you. If you want to stay low tech, you should be fine with just add root tabs as substrate fertilizer and then you don't have to change out the substrate. As the tank establishes you will build up a nice layer of mulm (looks like dirt / gunk) within the substrate that will help act as fertilizer too. roud:


Thanks, the substrate will definitely be a project for the future. I'm concerned about my stock (already started a thread elsewhere about it) so that will most likely be changing soon.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have returned the Chinese Algae Eater and Bamboo Shrimp to the store. I'm sad to see them go but I know it's for the best. Thanks guys for all the suggestions.

I'm going to be transporting my tank up to my dorm next week so I will not be changing the stock for awhile. I'm going to focus on trying to fill out the plants as much as possible and making it the best home possible for my fish.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

For plants I currently have an Amazon Sword (I know they get big. I may move it to an aquarium I may set up for my suite common room), some Micro Sword (I want to carpet the tank with it), a marimo ball, and a small plant that looks like an amazon sword that I can't recall the name of currently. What would be the best ways to increase the plant growth without adding c02.

I plan on getting some root tabs tomorrow.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I got the root tabs and added them earlier today. I'm also now working on a new background.

I got red paper and am probably going to do a similar pattern to the one before. It's a pain in the butt but I thought the first one came out great.

Is there a way to change the title of a thread once it has been posted? I want to change it to "Pax's 10 Gallon Kingdom" or something along those lines. I was going to say paradise instead of kingdom...but that word doesn't fit it just yet. It's still a work in progress lol


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AquaStudent said:


> I got red paper and am probably going to do a similar pattern to the one before.


You mean the blue with triangles? I just use material and tape it on with Gorilla tape.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

My threads all have an "Edit" button beneath them, don't know about yours! Hahaha
I am also contemplating a background for my 20, I'm thinking of just going with dark green/brown.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

AquaStudent said:


> Is there a way to change the title of a thread once it has been posted? I want to change it to "Pax's 10 Gallon Kingdom" or something along those lines. I was going to say paradise instead of kingdom...but that word doesn't fit it just yet. It's still a work in progress lol


Yes, go to the first post, click on "edit" at the bottom of it, and then click on "go advanced" and then you can change the title roud:

Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks i knew there had to be some way.

The background is actually circles. I drew horizontal lines and alternated shading. My art friend suggested the pattern. it takes forever to shade in but looked pretty decent. and i had a fun time doing it. I wouldnt recomend it for anything larger than a 10 gallon though lol


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha the blue one did/does look nice.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

no problem! glad to help!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The only problem, as someone pointed out, is that it does take away from Pax's colors. He kinda dissolves into the background. It's ok though because I'll just use the blue background on a fish tank I'm setting up for my suitemates.

the problem wouldn't have bothered me normally but now that someone has pointed it out it bothers me...i can't help it


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

It would have bothered me if it was my tank.
I noticed but didn't want to point it out and discredit your background haha.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to make my aquarium the best it can possibly be. If there's something I can do to improve it aesthetically, ecologically, or any other way (i couldn't think of anything else) and I have the power (and finances) to do it then I'll do it.

I really like this hobby and want to get as immersed (pun intended) as possible.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

a black background will really make Pax AND the plants stick out.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that is true but I'm afraid that will be too dark. That's why I'm going to try this red and black handmade one. Hopefully it'll look cool if not it's no big loss. It's quite fun making these backgrounds. even if they are a pain.

I should be writing my Letters of Interest for some summer REUs and internships I plan on applying to but I prefer procrastination


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha fair enough! My only concern about a red and black background would be that it would make the tank too busy because it will contrast so much? But if they're fun to make then it's worth trying out  :hihi: 

Good luck! 

I'm supposed to be writing a 1 pager about my most recent lab rotation (I'm in grad school) instead, I'm on here :hihi: so I know what you mean about procrastination :flick:


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I would like to see the red, I think it will really make everything come together.
However Karackle makes a good point.

I always try just sticking something (a piece of fabric, paper, whatever) that's the color I am considering behind the tank just to see how it would look. Just a suggestion.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah that's what I did. My dad suggested to me to try red (it was the only color piece of paper I didn't have other than brown and black). Lucky my best friend had some red paper.

I'll see how this looks and chose between the blue and red for now. I'll see if my suitemates like the other one and try and put it on the suite's aquarium. If there's something I can do that will prevent me from making progress towards my physics degree and my future then I want to do it.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha, go do some homework!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha sounds like a plan!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

ADA aquasoil is really not THAT expensive, you can get a pretty big bag for under 30 bucks I think. Its worth the investment if you want to keep any plants and dont want the hassle of MTS
Also I really like Limo tint as a background. You can buy a kit at walmart that comes with a squeegee that makes it easy to apply, the squeegee can later be used to clean the glass, and it looks solid black as long as no light shines behind it, but you can see in from the back and if you want to remove it you can.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Zareth said:


> ADA aquasoil is really not THAT expensive, you can get a pretty big bag for under 30 bucks I think. Its worth the investment if you want to keep any plants and dont want the hassle of MTS


by MTS do you mean Malaysian Trumpet Snails or Multiple Tank Syndrome?


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> by MTS do you mean Malaysian Trumpet Snails or Multiple Tank Syndrome?


Neither, Mineralized Top Soil... We need new abbreviations haha.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Zareth said:


> Neither, Mineralized Top Soil... We need new abbreviations haha.


Lol ok thanks. I was wondering why none of those acronyms fit. I'm hesitant to use top soil because when I move my aquarium...to and from my dorm...i don't want to have to deal with a soggy mess. I'm going to the LPS in the next few days to look at some fancier substrates.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I honestly think you should try doing planters, the way that hydrophyte always does it. That way, the soil/roots of each plant are in their own little "packages" and you don't have to worry about a soggy mess.
Like this:








(from www.tankplanters.com)



Zareth said:


> Neither, Mineralized Top Soil... We need new abbreviations haha.


Hahaha I hate abbreviations for this very reason!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that's a pretty cool idea. I'll think about that. I'm going to go get some ecocomplete anyway to switch out and I'll put this gravel into another 10 gallon being set up back at school

The only problem is that I want more of a ground coverage and the plant pots wont work too well with that...then again I don't have to put those plants in the pots. hmmmm

I was notified earlier that my Micro Sword (Brazilian version) is a high light plant. I'm guessing it won't do well in my setup but we will see. I can't remove it now because i haven nowhere else to put it.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, yes I saw that about your Micro Sword. Maybe post it in the Swap section and someone would be willing to trade for a ow-light plant.

So you've decided to just set up two fish tanks and transfer the insides, or what?
Haha


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

back in the beginning of december, before school let out, my suitemates and I were discussing setting up a tank. I told them I was definitely going to set one up for myself and I'd help out with another one for the common room.

One of my friends is bringing up an old 10 gallon he has (i tried to convince him to bring his 30 gallon but he didn't want to have to bring that back home at the end of the year...i don't blame him). So i guess we're going to set that up next.

I would post in the Swap section but I have no clue on how to ship plants so I don't want to screw anybody over.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I see.
That's cool, I wouldn't blame him either my 30 gallon is a beast compared to my little 10 gallon.

Hahaha fair enough. Maybe your LFS would trade you for a low-light plant?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

it's worth a shot. I'll figure something out. I really want to get settled in my dorm but by that point I won't have any access to a pet store lol. Oh well.

I was watching Pax swim around this morning and he was weaving in and out of my amazon sword, nestling himself in the Micro Sword, and hiding under my unknown plant.

I really need to get it identified. I can't believe i forgot the name of it. I think it's some sort of Anubais but I'm not positive.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Geeze what a predicament!
Haha I am watching Phantom swim gloomily around the 2.5 gallon. He is not happy!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds like your Betta is having fun in his tank with all the plants  

And I definitely can't blame your friend for preferring to transport a 10g as opposed to a 30g. I had to move with my 30g.....twice....in 6 months....it was less than fun :icon_lol:

Good luck with the new setup and the transport, can't wait to see how it all goes!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I need to find some good Low light plants. The unknown one that I'm going to ask for identification in another thread eventually I hope will do well. The Micro Sword, I found out, is a high light plant (the version i have at least) so I have serious doubts on how it will do.

I'm going to go to the pet store some time before I leave and look for some low light plants to install once I get to school, and put in new substrate.

oh any ideas on substrate? I'm looking for something black (not going for an official natural look yet) and beneficial for plants. I don't know much about this aquasoil stuff but I'm getting the impression that this stuff, if disturbed, will get muddy, well maybe not muddy but is soil.

What would be good that won't become a mess while in transport, is great for plant, and is relatively inexpensive. I've heard of this moon sand stuff but I think that's the super elite expensive stuff. Not sure if that's where I want to go.

My future plans are to get a carpet or at least significant coverage from a shortish plant. I also want the back end of the tank (and the back corner) to have lots of plant coverage. I'm hoping my Amazon Sword will do a decent job of providing cover for fishes while also giving them some room to move about.


Oh! I'm almost done coloring in the new background. I have a feeling it will be LOUD. Eventually I'll most likely end up changing it to a solid black (or something not distracting) but untilthen I hope this will make Pax's colors POP and the plants that I do have growing contrast nicely.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

for a low light / low tech tank I would suggest eco-complete substrate. It's worked really well for my 30g and my boyfriend's 60g low light / low tech tanks. In areas with a lot of crypts i usually add some root tabs also to make sure they are getting enough "food" roud: (and for the other 10g you are setting up, you'll be fine with inert gravel and root tabs, that's what I have in my 5 and my 10g tanks :thumbsup

Also, I would recommend you wait until you get to college to put the new substrate in the tank, no use disturbing the whole setup until moving day roud:

I'm interested to see the new background, make sure to post pics!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is the new background. The tank is a mess right now. I'm really looking forward to getting up to school and having the ability to switch out the substrate and make it all look neat and tidy. I've got a lot of that stupid wool from the potted plants that broke off when I was removing them.

The water level is getting kind of low but I don't want to add more if I'm basically going to end up doing a 50% water change in a couple of days when I move.

Oh well I'll figure it out (hopefully)










The background isn't quite as noisy and thought it would be but let me know what you think.

EDIT: There we go. I was having trouble uploading it


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the red it really makes everything come together.
I feel like I got attached to the blue scheme though ahahaha.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's actually less noisy than I thought it would be too. I'm personally a fan of solid backgrounds because I want the fish and plants to be the center of attention, but if you're going for a cool background, I definitely dig this one! 

Also....how did you make such perfect circles?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Karackle said:


> It's actually less noisy than I thought it would be too. I'm personally a fan of solid backgrounds because I want the fish and plants to be the center of attention, but if you're going for a cool background, I definitely dig this one!
> 
> Also....how did you make such perfect circles?


It's a work in progress. I'll most likely go for a solid black background eventually just because it'll focus more on the tank and it's inhabitants. Until it matures and is cleaned up I'll try to accent what good things I do have.

I used various circular objects and traced them. I used my fish flakes container, blood worms container, and various bowls and glasses


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

AquaStudent said:


> Until it matures and is cleaned up I'll try to accent what good things I do have.


Fair enough. I think that makes sense. Keeps it extra interesting until the plants fill out roud: And I do like it, as I said.  



AquaStudent said:


> I used various circular objects and traced them. I used my fish flakes container, blood worms container, and various bowls and glasses


Nice! I dig it.

I can't really talk anyway, my 30 and my 10 don't even have backgrounds :hihi: The 30's got lost somewhere in our move from Albany to northern NJ or from north jersey to our current place 6 months later and the 10g never had one because before we moved from albany it was a guppy / endler breeding tank. LOL so at least you are being creative and using something so you can't see the equipment and wall behind the tank! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's nice to see people on here thinking outside of the box. I kind of miss the more clever ways to scape tanks that aren't so 'natural' looking like this.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> It's nice to see people on here thinking outside of the box. I kind of miss the more clever ways to scape tanks that aren't so 'natural' looking like this.


Totally an excellent point! I'm gonna go ahead and second that :biggrin:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks ya'll I really appreciate it. It's definitely going to take some time to settle and I'll be doing quite a bit of gravel cleaning when I change out the substrate on Sunday.

When I'm at the pet store getting substrate I'm going to look for some more low light plants. I don't know what all they'll have but it's worth one final trip.

Thanks for the support


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

look for cryptocoryne species, java ferns, pennywort (hydrocotyle), and anubias. (Those are some that they had at my local PetCo recently)  roud:


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck selecting the plants. You'll keep us posted while you're away at school, right?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh my other bit of advice would be DON'T buy it if you're not POSITIVE what it is, because PetCo and PetSmart are notorious for selling plants that aren't truly aquatic.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah yes, awesome tip there. I bought some "aquatic grass" for my tank as a kid, turns out I could have easily clipped some shootings from my moms' spider plants. Ugh!

By the way, Aquastudent, I was watching the fish introduction on your youtube.
The danios look SO HAPPY to see each other, how adorable! 
I had a tank full of danios as a kid, they're cool fish. 
So much personality for such generic little guys.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Karackle said:


> look for cryptocoryne species, java ferns, pennywort (hydrocotyle), and anubias. (Those are some that they had at my local PetCo recently)  roud:


I'm not sure if I'm going to PetCo. It's closer but they only have inert gravel and a very small selection of plants. I'll see what they have at the more specialized store while I'm picking up some ecocomplete first.



FrogFarm said:


> Good luck selecting the plants. You'll keep us posted while you're away at school, right?


absolutely! I'll need some way to get away from all the homework and research papers.



Karackle said:


> oh my other bit of advice would be DON'T buy it if you're not POSITIVE what it is, because PetCo and PetSmart are notorious for selling plants that aren't truly aquatic.


Thanks I'll keep a look out for that. What would be a good plant to try and do a carpet (maybe not the entire tank but at least a third or so. I really want to find some Java Ferns. That would really help out my tank. I'm hesitant to buy crypts again because I'll be breaking down the tank every 4-6 months and I don't know how they'll like that.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

If you have a more specialized store to go to, definitely go there, for some reason I thought I remembered you only had a PetCo or PetSmart near you but I was clearly misremembering! Hopefully a more specialized fish store wouldn't have non-aquatic plants, but I suppose it's a good thing to keep an eye out for anyway roud:

The crypts may go through a melting period, but I actually found that mine did ok with minimal melting during my moves, probably because they were already acclimated to the light and nutrient levels in my tanks, so you might do ok with those, especially if you get some root tabs under them. Let me know how your Java Fern search goes, if you can't find any (or not enough or not what you wanted) shoot me a PM, I probably have some needle leaf and regular Javas I can part with if you just cover shipping roud:


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Good to hear.
I think Java Fern would look awesome in that tank but I've never had it myself so I can't give you much info/advice on it.

I know what you mean about the Crypts, I got some along with a small chunk of Bacopa that I was told probably wouldn't make the trip. The Crypts looked terrible for the first while but the Bacopa has looked great since it arrived.


Oh yeah! I wanted to ask about your fauna, do you have any issues like fin-nipping or any stress issues with the Zebra Danios and Pax? I'd like to try out a couple ZD in with Phantom but I'm reluctant due to what I have heard about this combo.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

@Karackle That would be awesome. I'll let you know. My school is up in the mountains of New York and I don't know what the cold would do to any plants in the mail but it's something to consider.

Now that I think about it I don't even know why I went north to where it's so cold. All my friends were smart and went south.

@FrogFarm I loved watching the Danios. They really are so energetic. A 10 gallon is a bit tight for them. They move around so much. I feel really bad for them though. I had 5 . One died from ich (maybe the second. I woke up one morning and found him sucked into the filter). I have 3 left right now and I feel really bad for them. One lost an eye. I'm not sure if it was from the Betta, another danio (idk how), the CAE, or catching it on something but either way he is doing great now. I have another one that's handicapped from a small tear in his gill. Both of them seem to be doing alright now and are back to playing tag (more getting tagged from the larger danio who is perfectly healthy). I haven't had any problems in the past few weeks since the last accident so I really don't know what happened.
I watched to see if it was Pax lashing out at them but he seems to ignore them. Even when they are swimming next to him.

Makes me a bit nervous though because I don't know what actually caused the injuries. How likely is it that the Betta caused the damages?

I had heard about this larger store over closer to the city but I assumed it was like half an hour away. I didn't realize it was a mere 15-20 minutes. I took my friend on a trip there to check it out and pick up some root tabs and I was amazed at how big it was and their selection. I swear there were close to 100 tanks set up of fish and aquatic plants. Sooooo many Chichlids!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sure just let me know, I live in NJ so the plants would have a relatively short journey to make to get to you, I can always enclose a heat pack in the package if you want the plants. Sounds like you found a great store though, I bet you'll find what you're looking for there!  Good luck and have fun! :hihi:


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh poor little guys. Ich is terrible, I lost a few guppies and a goldfish that way. 

In my opinion it was probably the CAE that hurt the Danios' eye (maybe the other ones' gill, too) they are nasty buggers. During the day mine would just sit around looking lazy and docile, but upon lights out, I found he turned into a lean, mean bully-machine.
He would go after the frogs who were too quick and would hide right away, but poor Phantom was always visible because of his bright colors and inability to wedge beneath things as the frogs can/do. He would chase Phantom around the 30 gallon, and he was FAST. He (the CAE) would go crazy and hop right up out of the water (at this point the tank was about 3/4 full) and do these crazy flips. Poor Phantom wouldn't have lasted long with him.  I felt terrible and I didn't want to just take the CAE back since I had him since he was just tiny, but I didn't have a tank that would accommodate him as he grew.

Anyways, from what I have seen with Bettas, they normally won't attack a fish/shrimp and then let it be, they're quite determined. In my experience, if it was your Betta who had gone after the danios, your danios would probably be long gone.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope so. I haven't had any problems since I returned the CAE so I do agree with you that he may have been the problem. That guy was fast too when he got aggravated. I mean to both sides of the aquarium and back in a couple of seconds.

Oh I also just had fed Pax some freeze dried blood worms  that was exciting


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree, they are alot more swift than one would assume.

Haha yes watching them eat is cool, I have started to feed Phantom by hand and it's pretty fun.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

If i can't decide between the two maybe ill just turn my 10 into a betta tank too haha. I used to have a halfmoon but he passed away... -sigh-


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Fish choices in my tank that is.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry about your halfmoon, they're beautiful!
You should get another, Betta advocacy is always something I push for!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

mko you could do a Betta community with both of those. I know WCMM are compatible for certain (small temperature range but they are compatible). I want to get some Chili Rasboras (boras brigate or something like that) in the future but I want to have my tank more heavily planted.

A betta would definitely look great in your 10 gallon.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

How old is Pax by the way?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I've had him for less than a month. I'm not sure how old he is actually

His body is only an inch and a quarter long with about another 3/4ths of an inch of tail


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah getting them through a pet shop (as I always have) makes it kind of a guessing game.

This webpage is very helpful.
http://www.bettatalk.com/fry_growth.htm

My best guess is that Phantom is about a year or so, I've had him for about 6 months but he was tiny when I got him.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that's a pretty cool guide. I'll try and take a picture of him with a ruler there for scale. That way It'll be easier to measure...these guys are difficult to measure though lol.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

FrogFarm said:


> You should get another, Betta advocacy is always something I push for!


We're like the betta mafia, LOL! I'm always pushing them too . . . My mom thought I was crazy, and now she has three.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha yes we are!

My mom is finally coming to terms with the fact that she has to part with her (common) goldfish due to not having any space for a larger tank. We purchased them from the feeder tank as babies, and though she knew they'd get big I don't think she really expected to get attached.

She wants me to help in setting up a new community in her 20 gallon, and I am really pushing for Betta as her "main fish" of course.

I asked her what else she likes; she said Neons and "the cute little suckerfish" by which she meant Cories. 
I was like, *perfect!*


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow those pictures are hard to get. I did my best to get him as close to the glass as possible and as parallel as possible. No guarantees on accuracy.









Second Photo








Third Photo









What would you estimate his size is? Inch to an inch and a quarter? that seems small to me

I know it's not a good estimate because of the angle and the ruler isn't right up next to Pax but it should be a good estimate. I really don't want to have to do the trign to show what the size difference is.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd say 1 1/4" to 1 1/2"


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

fins are not included in a measurement correct?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

probably not, I haven't read the link, just looks to me like his body is at least 1 1/4" maybe a little more


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are pictures of my late betta "Leonidas" RIP beautiful fishes bettas...


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FrogFarm said:


> Haha yes we are!
> 
> My mom is finally coming to terms with the fact that she has to part with her (common) goldfish due to not having any space for a larger tank. We purchased them from the feeder tank as babies, and though she knew they'd get big I don't think she really expected to get attached.
> 
> ...


That is perfect lol. She just described a common Betta community tank 

I'm definitely considering getting some neons once I get settled at school. I really don't think I'll be able to get Chili Rasboras until the summer at the earliest and I don't want to have to wait an entire semester for tankmates


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha I know, my brother (11) is excited about the Betta.

I'd guess 1 and 1/3 - 1/4 of an inch, from looking at the photos.
Phantoms about two inches, more or less but I can't seem to get a photo.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FrogFarm said:


> I'd guess 1 and 1/3 - 1/4 of an inch, from looking at the photos.
> Phantoms about two inches, more or less but I can't seem to get a photo.


hmm that's interesting. I have no clue how old Pax is. According to the charts he would be around 8 weeks old. That seems very young. I have a feeling that he may just be a smaller betta  Idk do his fins look like they are "fully developed?" I don't remember how long the fins were on my first betta (way way back in the old days)


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know but it does say



> Footnote from Faith: Final betta size may end up being 1.5 to 2 times as large as the last photo taken by Wayne. Growth vary greatly from betat to betta and from strain to strain and depends on many factors, including type of foods used, frequency of water changes, tank size, general health, betta strain, etc.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess we will know in a couple of months.

I've got a large list of various things I want to get done today including getting some Eco-Complete substrate, a plastic tote or bucket with a lid, and fish bags all for my trip on sunday.

I started on my Letter of Intent  I didn't completely procrastinate.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

FINISH YOUR LETTER
WORRY ABOUT FISH LATER
Hahahaha
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Betta are ususally about full size and ready to spawn at 4-6 months. This is also when they are usually offered for sale.


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I've used Eco Complete in a couple small tanks that I have and I really like it - my plants seem to have liked it and it's a little more user-friendly than soil when you are in a mood to move things around.

My pearl of wisdom is to use a colander or something similar to remove the large boulder-like pebbles from it before putting it in your tank. The bags I've bought recently contain a number of marble-sized chunks, which are annoying to try and pick out later!

Good luck, I'm looking forward to seeing the rescape!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a work in progress I promise I'll get it done...maybe

I've been running around all day trying to get things ready for the move on sunday. It turns out I'll be driving through the snow and there's now way around it...woohoo for me lol. I'll just take it nice and easy.

I got a 5 gallon bucket and lid from The Home Depot (after watching The Green Hornet...entertaining movie if ya'll get a chance go see it) and I'll be going over to my LFS for the ecocomplete this evening.

Thanks for the info Betta Maniac. It's awesome if Pax is fully grown. I love his size. I'll be pming you in a few moments also.

Meowfish thanks for the reassurance on the EcoComplete. I'm really looking forward to this new substrate too. Do you use root tabs in your tank also? I can't decide on what color I should get either. I like the quartz and brownish natural colors as well as black.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I went back to the large pet store and got a bag of CaribSea Super Natural Aquarium Substrate. I almost went with the CaribSea Super Natural black sand color but went with the small grain gravel. I'm hoping this new substrate will be much easier to plant in and be more plant friendly. Does anybody have any experience with this substrate?

I looked for EcoComplete but they didn't have any. The bags I thought were EcoComplete the last time I went turned out to be this CaribSea product.

I need to make a run to PetCo tomorrow because I forgot to pick up some fish baggies. Whoops!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey I wanted to ask, what are the measurements of your tank?
I'm just curious.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

My tank is a standard leader. Dimensions are 20"x10"x12"

I also have some bad news...one of my Zebra Danios passed away last night. The one that has had the damaged gill did not survive. :'(


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry about your little Danio.  Poor guy, at least you gave him a chance!

I thought that your tank was the same size as mine, yours just looks so much bigger to me for some reason. Maybe cause Pax is smaller than Phantom or something.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Pax is much smaller which could contribute to the perspective. I'm looking forward to rescaping it when I get up to school tomorrow. I got plastic fish baggies from PetCo earlier today and talked to one of the employees about ordering fish. They would be more than happy to add a personal order to their shipment as long as the species is available from their provider. I thought that was pretty cool. That's a possibility for this summer.

I swear they know my face by now. I've gone in there so many times for so many different things. It's a bit embarrassing.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

That's probably it. 
My large substrate probably affects the prospective as well, making the tank look smaller than it is whereas you have small gravel.

Haha they know me at the LPS very well. 
Don't be embarrassed - it's good to get to know who your buying from.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Pax is much smaller which could contribute to the perspective. I'm looking forward to rescaping it when I get up to school tomorrow. I got plastic fish baggies from PetCo earlier today and talked to one of the employees about ordering fish. They would be more than happy to add a personal order to their shipment as long as the species is available from their provider. I thought that was pretty cool. That's a possibility for this summer.
> 
> I swear they know my face by now. I've gone in there so many times for so many different things. It's a bit embarrassing.


they know me too, lol :fish:

my petco says they will try to have them ordered, if its something they normally get, but everything i order, they dont get it in :\


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

ok well tomorrow is the big move. I'm a bit nervous because the weather is going to be garbage the entire way. I'm just going to have to take it nice and easy. I also hate the fact that gas prices are getting high again. I like the stories of the olden days when gas was less than a $1 per gallon.

Anyway Pax and the 2 zebra danios seem to be happy. In the morning I'm going to break down the aquarium, move Pax and the Danios to their temporary homes in the plastic bags that'll be stored in a 5 gallon bucket carrying much of the tank water. I'm also going to fill up some well cleaned milk jugs to help limit some of the water change (25% instead of a 50%) on the other end.

The tank should be changing quite a bit. I'll be replacing the substrate and possibly adding in some stones I found on my hike today. I found some nice pieces of Quartz and Granite. We will see how they look though. I'll post pictures of the new setup when I get a chance.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck and have a good weekend!
Keep us posted on how it goes.

BTW if I were you I would grab a few more Danios before you leave, I heard traveling in groups is just better for them, less chance of fatality. Might not have the time though haha.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I am actually trying to switch them out. I'll be going with neons most likely. I'll move the two danios to the other 10 gallon tank where they'll have all the swimming room they could ask for (in a 10 gallon at least). I'll then be able to stock with neons or some other fish. Depending on what my suitemates want I may end up getting more Zebra danios for them to play tag with. It's a talk I'll need to have once I get up there though.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh alright that makes sense. Good luck with them!


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

AquaStudent said:


> Do you use root tabs in your tank also? I can't decide on what color I should get either. I like the quartz and brownish natural colors as well as black.


I honestly haven't looked into root tabs. I use EC in shallow tanks with mostly carpet plants where liquid ferts seem to suffice, and my larger tanks all have soil bottoms of one variety or another. I'm not bold enough to try the other colors lol, but I think the black looks great! It has a lot of little bits that appear smooth and shiny like obsidian.



AquaStudent said:


> I looked for EcoComplete but they didn't have any. The bags I thought were EcoComplete the last time I went turned out to be this CaribSea product.


Ha! I did the same thing one time - they had bags of Eco-Complete (which is a CaribSea product btw) mixed in with bags of Flora-Max and I grabbed the Flora-Max by mistake. At least I know I'm not the only one lol.

...sorry to hear about the Danio. Good luck and hope things go well this weekend!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

OK well I made it to school with no problems. I have my tank all set up with new substrate and everything. The pH levels are back up again but that's because of the massive water change. The tank is still a bit cloudy but has cleared up significantly in the past few hours. I did a bit of a rescape when I resetup the tank. I moved some of the plants around a bit and added in some granite and quarts rocks that I found on my walk the other day (I spend last night cleaning them thoroughly).

Anyway Pax is doing fairly well. Hes exploring the new scape and seems to be adjusting well. My danio that has not been injured (from the CAE) is also doing very well. He is happily swimming around the tank being his normal self. However the danio that was injured a few weeks ago isn't quite as perky. Hes currently hiding behind the filter where the water is calmer and he's out of sight. My other injured danio did the same thing for a couple of nights before I found him sucked into the filter inlet. I guess we will just have to pray. I'm worried for him :/

Here are some pictures of the new scape. The water is still quite cloudy but you get the idea. Let me know if there is anything I should try and modify. I'm thinking about what would be a better way to organize the rocks/hardscape. Like I said let me hear your suggestions/criticisms.









Front on








Angled from the left







Right Side








An ok view of the rockwork

Currently I have not put a background back on the tank. I'll get to that tomorrow probably. I'm also going to try to put in some background plants to cover more of the filter and heater. Those will hopefully be here by the end of the week. Thanks Betta Maniac!

As I'm writing this ScarFace (the injured danio given this nickname by my roommates) has come out from behind the filter and is once again playing tag with his brother. That's relieving to see


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it through the snow!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Great glad to hear all is going well. It looks great!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking good looking good =) are you adding anything for carpet?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

glad to hear you made safely and so did all the fish, plants and the tank! I like the new scape a lot, and I actually really like the rock work the way you have it. It's nice because it sort of frames the plants in that corner but it doesn't look intentional, it looks quite natural, it even looks like it could be part of the ruins. I like it! :biggrin: I also like that color gravel, I have the same color (different size though I think) in my 5g betta tank roud: I think it makes the darker color bettas stand out nicely, I'd want black for a light or red betta I think, but for the blues and blacks, I like the natural color substrate 

Also regarding this 



AquaStudent said:


> The pH levels are back up again but that's because of the massive water change.


Does that mean your pH has been dropping (I'm sorry if I missed the mention of that) but if that is the case, adding some crushed coral to the tank really helps buffer the pH in tanks where it tends to drop. I had VERY soft water at my old apartment and the pH would drop from 7.8 or so (from out of the tap) down to 5 within hours of a water change. I finally tracked that as the source of some survival issues with the fish. I threw some crushed coral into my filter (a small bag of it) and the pH stayed buffered right around 7 for me. Just a thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

To echo the others, glad you made it safely! You know, I have always been a naysayer on the deco items like your columns, but I actually really like the look with the moss on top.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Everybody seems to be doing well this morning. Even the crypts haven't started to rot on me YET. I'm waiting for it though...

The water has cleared up significantly. It's at about 95% transparancy which was actually how it was before I left with all the plant debris floating around. I need to change my filter in a few days.



.Mko. said:


> Looking good looking good =) are you adding anything for carpet?


I don't currently have anything that would really work as a carpet. I have that brazilian microsword but it's a high light plant. I don't think It'll grow all that well that's why I have it floating next to the light. If anybody has a high light setup I could ship it to you. No guarantees that it'll make it there and it's only a small patch but still.



Karackle said:


> Does that mean your pH has been dropping (I'm sorry if I missed the mention of that) but if that is the case, adding some crushed coral to the tank really helps buffer the pH in tanks where it tends to drop. I had VERY soft water at my old apartment and the pH would drop from 7.8 or so (from out of the tap) down to 5 within hours of a water change. I finally tracked that as the source of some survival issues with the fish. I threw some crushed coral into my filter (a small bag of it) and the pH stayed buffered right around 7 for me. Just a thought. :thumbsup:


No my tap water back home and here is very hard/alkaline. If anything I think I should add driftwood to help lower it and buffer it to more acidic. That may be a weekend project, going out finding some wood and boiling it, but I highly doubt that I'll be able to find any in my LPS up here. I don't even know if we have a LPS other than the 4 20 gallon stock Walmart has.
:angryfire



meowfish said:


> To echo the others, glad you made it safely! You know, I have always been a naysayer on the deco items like your columns, but I actually really like the look with the moss on top.


Thanks. I do love the natural look but this (insert adjective here that describes the tank...i don't know what that'd be) design is pretty interesting. They didn't have any driftwood when I first went to PetCo to get my setup and I didn't consider waiting. Stupid me.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> If anything I think I should add driftwood to help lower it and buffer it to more acidic.


Poke around your campus (if everything's not under a couple feet of snow, LOL!). There might be a "park" somewhere that has bits of stray wood you could use.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Actually, I have a left over piece from Tom Barr. I'll mail it with the plants tomorrow. It's not *super cool*, but it will get the job done.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

People on TPT are so nice to one another.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

People are too nice. It scares me sometimes. Thank you so much Betta Maniac. I really don't know what to say! Thanks 

I went out with my buddies into the "city" that's nearby. I did find a pet store but their stock was less than promising and their prices were pretty outrageous. We also stopped at walmart to get some supplies for our next semester. I ended up purchasing 8 Neon Tetras. Their entire stock looked very good. I was surprised.

My friends even ended up purchasing another 10 gallon start up kit. I think I've started a new hobby in my group.

There is my 10 gallon tank on the desk in my room (it takes up over half the desk...i didn't think it would be THAT big lol). One my suitemates are setting up from some old supplies from back home. And now a third 10 gallon in another building. This is pretty cool.

I'll update with pictures of the neons once they get used to their new home. Pax has been checking them out but I don't think he's being hostile. That's good news but we will see in the first few hours.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool, glad to hear everything is going well.
That is cool everyones' taking to fish around you.

Can't wait to see the tetras!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

can't wait to see the neons! and i agree, that's great that all your friends are getting into fish and planted tanks too! :bounce:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll post pictures in a little bit. I'm also working on a couple of videos. I'll post links to those once I get them up.

Pax is chasing around some of the neons. They are just too fast for him.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully it will all go well.
Can't wait for pics and videos!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm still working on the video. That probably won't be up until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest. Here are some photos.

Overall view









Some neons and the rockwork










a blurry photo of Pax and the columns









A little farther out










I tired to get more neons but they aren't schooling as tight as they were at first










My crammed desk


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha - I love that Giraffe on your desk!
Those tetras look friggin awesome in your tank - especially with that background - and they really compliment Pax well. How many did you get again?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks! My girlfriend gave me that giraffe. I tried to tell her that giraffe's have blue tongues. I showed her books that said giraffes' have blue tongues. I showed her pictures on the internet of a giraffe's blue tonuge. She still doesn't believe me. She says they're purple. And she wants to be a biologist...it's scary

I got 8 Neon tetras. I'm a bit upset about it because they cost nearly $2 each. They are almost half that at the LPS by my house. That's very annoying.

EDIT: I made a new video and am currently trying to upload it. My internet is not all that great. The estimated upload time is at 169 minutes. Great...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking good looking good =) cant wait to see that video


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I just uploaded a few videos. Can't wait to see yours. 
Hahaha they cost $3 each at our LPS. 
$4 at the chain store which makes no sense.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have other videos if you'd like to watch them. They are just earlier looks at the tank. It's actually going to be pretty interesting watching the older videos and seeing how much the tank has changed.

Youtube now says that my video will be uploaded in 156 minutes. Not bad lol I doubt it'll actually be a successful upload. I'll probably have to go to the library sometime tomorrow to get it on the web.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha friggin youtube!
Well whatever I will watch them when they upload.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I left the video uploading last night and in the morning it was all done. Yay!

Here's the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm9s5lH7sj8

Enjoy. I'll make more video updates as well as posting on this journal


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great!  Man Pax is a beaut!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I have some bad news. I've been looking all over the tank but no matter how many times my suitemates or myself counts we can only find 7 Neon Tetras. I've looked in the filter pool and all throughout the tank and can't find a trace of #8. It's quite weird. Pax hasn't been aggressive towards any of the neons. I'm going to shut off the filter and check the column intake to see if he got stuck in there.

Either way its sad


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

uh oh! i lost a 5" cae one time...still dont know where it is.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow how can something that big disappear?

I've looked all over the tank and still can't find a trace of #8. What's strange is that Pax's mouth is nowhere near the size of even the smallest neon. I would expect to find something if Pax decided to have a snack.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont know! it outgrew its 10 gallon, but before i could find it a new home. it was just gone one day! i moved all of the decor and plants and everything, it wasnt in the tank. the tank was in my bedroom, so i wouldve smelled it, but i checked behind my dresser anyways, it wasnt to be found. weird huh!?!?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i dont know! it outgrew its 10 gallon, but before i could find it a new home. it was just gone one day! i moved all of the decor and plants and everything, it wasnt in the tank. the tank was in my bedroom, so i wouldve smelled it, but i checked behind my dresser anyways, it wasnt to be found. weird huh!?!?


That is weird and that's exactally what happened tho this neon. He just disappeared. Phantom fish! I hope FrogFarm's betta Phantom doesn't actually turn into a phantom too!

I've heard stories of other people's fish disappearing with no trace...i guess it's all too common


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe he'll turn up. After all it's not a big fish. Maybe he is hiding. 

Although you have to admit t is weird to lose a 5" fish!

You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I had another neon tetra go missing since last night. I need to break down my filter and see if they were sucked into the column but I can't see them getting stuck in there. Didn't Sherlock Holmes say that when you've eliminated the possible you must examine the impossible or something along those lines?

I also need to keep an eye on my roommates. I don't think they would be cruel enough to steal one fish a night but you never know.

The strange thing about these fish going missing is there is no remnants at all. NONE! I've searches all around my desk and floor in case they were startled and jumped. It's a possibility but I would have thought I would have seen one of them by now.

Pax isn't anywhere near large enough to be able to eat one of them whole. I don't think he could even fit the smallest one in his belly. I do admit that this is very very very strange...

The remaining 6 tetras are schooling very nicely. I took a couple of pictures earlier and they look great. They seemed to have found their own little corner.

I can't wait to get the plants that Betta Maniac is sending me. The new plants will really add to the cover and help disguise the filter and heater. If the problem is Pax becoming to territorial I'll be doing a slight rescape to hinder that nature.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you have a lot of snails in your tank? If so, it's possible that they are devouring any fish that passes away overnight. I hope that's not the case because that would mean that the fish are passing away, but it's a possibility...


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

nice tank i don't like the toys


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

glad you still have some neons. mine died before they finished acclimating


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually don't have any snails or any sort of scavenger in the tank. All I can say right now is that the neons have disappeared. They must be special neons that are amazing at magic because they fooled me with their slight of hand. Still no sign of them though.

I'll check tomorrow morning to see if I only have 5. If I do then I'm thinking my suitemates are playing a trick on me...a very evil trick...

EDIT: I still had 6 tetras this morning. Hopefully the disappearances are over with.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you still have 6! I hope it stays that way too!!!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Houdini fish?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a few updates even though it's only been a day. I caught Pax pestering one of the large neons today. The neon had a large chunk of his tail bitten off and couldn't swim away. By the time I realized what was happening it was too late. The neon got caught in some algae and couldn't get out. I am going to keep a very close eye on Pax. If worse comes to worse I'll take the remaining neons back to walmart. I don't have the room to get another tank so I won't be able to truly separate them. I'm just going to keep a very close eye on him. 

On a more up note I have uploaded another video. This one is about my trip and a short overview of how I transported my tank. The acting is horrible but the information is still there. I'll most likely end up doing a remake when I move again at the end of spring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boHrnv7MsDc


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe you could give the neons to a roommate or friend? didnt you say they were gonna set up tanks too? because walmart will just flush them


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> maybe you could give the neons to a roommate or friend? didnt you say they were gonna set up tanks too? because walmart will just flush them


Yes I will do that but honestly giving them to my roommates/friends would be nearly as bad as giving them to walmart. I'm going to see how these guys fair. It may have been the concentration of the neons that bothered Pax. Also I was playing around with Pax using a mirror. I may have worked him up which is why he was so active. I haven't seen any aggressive behavior from him so far today.

I really wish I had the ability to set up an additional tank (that I would be able to control).


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to do a little project on my tank. I want to start using DIY co2. My plants have been growing OK but not great. I also think adding C02 will help combat some of the green hair algae that's been attacking my moss (since I can't get root tabs there to help it out).

I've got a good plan for it the only thing I'm not confident about is the diffusing at the end. Would I be ok with just attaching the outlet to the base of my filter intake via rubber band? Will that break up the bubbles enough to diffuse it before too much is gassed off into the air? I've seen a whole bunch of fancy diffusers on youtube. I don't want to spend a lot of money.

Would a simple wood airstone work?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well I went on a walmart run with my friends and picked up all the materials i needed to do a DIY Co2. This morning I set it up and now I'm just waiting for Co2. I'll be monitoring the pH levels every few hours and especially once the lights go out.

I am thinking about the future and I really want an algae eater. The common pleco gets larger than my tank so that wouldn't even be funny to put in there.

Would an albino bristlenose pleco work? I want something that's durable so I'm staying away from oto cats if possible. Snails are, well boring. Chinese Algae Eaters are EVIL!

Most of the sites I have said say that 20-29 gallon tanks are good for a breeding pair but what about a single pleco?

I believe they get to around 4 inches. Is that too big for my tank?

Also, AqAdvisor says that bettas aren't recommended as tankmates with albino bristlenose plecos. Why is that? I don't see why a betta would pick on something that'll most likely be larger than it.

Any suggestions would be helpful


EDIT: I was just checking some of the parameters in my tank and noticed that the temperature was down from 80 to 72! I have no idea why it's that low! The heater's light is on and has been on for at least an hour (since I've been sitting here doing homework). I hope my heater isn't broken! I had it horizontal when I did the rescape but the other day my suitemate noticed that it was "sparking." I immediately unplugged and then put it back to its vertical position.I haven't noticed any sparking since then but now that my temperature has plummeted i'm worried. :/

I also set up the Co2 This morning. The yeast/sugar process seems to be working well. It has recently started to bubble. I've got the airstone next to my filter intake. I haven't decided if that's the best or worst place for it. Will the intake pull in the Co2 and then degass it immediately or will it take in the bubbles/dissolve into the water and then distribute it throughout the tank?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Just a quick thought on the temp, well first I'd be careful with that heater if it was soarking, you don't want to electrocute your fish, but also, 72 is probably still a fine temp, I try to keep my tanks between 72-78 usually. So I would worry too much unless it drops much more. 

As for tank mates, otos are only finnicky in the beginning, once you get some that are acclimated to the tank, they tend to be quite hardy, I've had the same oto in my 30g I think since I set it up in '08. for what it's worth.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Well my heater is definitely broken. My room temperature is 72 deg currently and the tank has stayed at 72 deg according to the thermometer. I completely took out the heater last night (Temp was still at 72) to try and see what was wrong with it (unplugged it of course) and the insides have some water and some sort of chemical buildup. I don't understand why following the instructions for placing the heater fully submerged would cause it to die like that. No worries everybody seems to be having some sort of tank issues.

Pax has been hiding between a rock and one of the small ferns in the back and I've only seen him twice in the past 12 hours...once for feeding and once just now because a zebra danio poked him. He does not look like his ordinary self :/.

I'll be making a run to walmart hopefully tonight between classes, homework, and life. I'll also talk to the stock manager there to see about ordering either some otos or bn plecos. I do think that otos would be a better fit for the tank. I do remember now reading that after the first month or so otos tend to be very sturdy.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

He's probably just feeling lethargic because of the colder than normal temps. Good to get the broken heater out of there though, and replace it when you can if they fishies are used to warmer water :thumbsup:

And yes, otos are a PITA to get acclimated, the basic rule of thumb is by 2x the final number you want because you're likely to lose 50% of them, but once you've gotten over the hump of the first few days / weeks, they're quite hardy lil buggers roud:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Karackle said:


> He's probably just feeling lethargic because of the colder than normal temps. Good to get the broken heater out of there though, and replace it when you can if they fishies are used to warmer water :thumbsup:
> 
> That's what I'm thinking. I like him better when hes not cold :/. I'm going to make the walmart run tonight after my last class lets out at 9.
> 
> ...


I have a fairly big update. Thank you BettaManiac for sending me quite a few plants. They arrived in great condition despite of USPS not delivering ontime. My tank looks a bit messy right now because I just wanted to get them into the tank. I won't have any time to do any real aquascaping until the weekend. I'll upload a photo tonight of the mess I have now. For this weekend's rescape I have some potential ideas. I'm strongly considering using the DriftWood BettaManiac also sent me. I've got it soaking right now just in case.

Thanks again BettaManiac! You're awesome!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Totally welcome. Its nice to have something to do with the clippings, cause those plants grow like mad.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> Totally welcome. Its nice to have something to do with the clippings, cause those plants grow like mad.


Which tank did they come from? I want to see what other people have done with them. I currently only have the one species planted and the other two floating


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Which tank did they come from? I want to see what other people have done with them. I currently only have the one species planted and the other two floating


They came from my Crowntail's tank. The watersprite is on the left. The myrio is on the right. And the pennywort is both floating (where it seems to do best) and planted in a hole in the rock.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome. I took some photos a few minutes ago and am not trying to think of landscapes. I have some ideas for the piece of driftwood. It has a natural bend to it that'll make a bridge like part.

Anyway to update I went out to walmart late lastnight and picked up the only heater they had. Its a 100w heater that's preset to 78 deg. I wanted a variable heater but this one is insured for 2 years. If it stays on 78 deg for 2 years I'll be more than happy.


I actually just noticed this...
On a more worse note I think Pax is sick. He is still very lethargic even though the water is back up. He is eating well but other than that he's just sitting on the bottom of the tank. When he was swimming around (awkwardly) i noticed he had a bulge in his body just before his tail. It almost looks like he has a small marble in his back. I'll try to get a photo but I don't think it'll be easy :/

Any ideas what it may be? Swim bladder?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, crap. Is it on one side or like his stomach is distended? It sounds like it could be dropsy, which is really hard to treat. There are a couple of supposed sucess stories midway down the page here: 

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/killer.htm

Hope he's ok.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks like it's on both sides. Just like a sphere near his rear end. It's a small protrusion on each side. I was checkign for dropsy but i dont think his scales are popping out at all


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think it's dropsy because that website also said this

"The fish spends most of its time in an extreme head down position, as if it can't empty its swim bladder of air. It will repeated drift to the surface tail first."

Pax is not doing that.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, well that's good . . . 

All the disease charts I can find indicate that lumps on the body are signs of either internal parasites or constipation. Either of those sound like an option?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yes I was thinking constipation. I cant remember which site i read it off of but the causes of constapation include colder water temps (slows down metabolism and my water was colder because my heater broke), feeding flake food (I've been feeding flake food with dry blood worms once a week), and overfeeding. (I have probably been over feeding. I'm still trying to figure out how much to put in. That may also be part of the reason my java moss keeps getting algae). My neons and danios seem to be getting a little fat to so I'm definitely thinking im over feeding (even though I can never see any food leftover after feeding).


I'll do more research into an internal parasites. The problem is there are so many different kinds. If I think that's what it turns out to be I'll begin treating immediately and also probably set up a 1 gallon quarantine tank.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, warm the water back up and don't feed him for a couple of days and see if it resolves itself (you could offer blanced pea, but I've never seen a betta actually eat it).


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes that's what I was going to do. I think it'll be good for the neons too. Do you think a blanched "fresh" pea would work? I don't have access to any frozen peas at the moment.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, fresh is fine. It's the pea that matters, not the frozen or fresh.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

ok so the best treatment is to not feed for a day or two and then feed the pea? So would that mean dont feed tomorrow and feed a pea on thursday. or not feed wednesday and thursday and feed a pea on friday? or one more day longer


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Offer the pea now (and repeatedly over the next couple days if he doesn't eat it the first time). Don't feed him anything else for a couple of days.

Nippy Fish has good info:
http://www.nippyfish.net/constipation.html


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that is exactly what I was going to do. I just wish i could snap my fingers and make everything better :/


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Best of luck with Pax, my betta posse and I are rooting for him! <3


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm with you on the wish for magic snapping fingers.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck with pax, and by the way, I think you got the exact same tank I have my slate wall in. (which was originally a house for a betta named Elvis) Unfortunately, Elvis and Moe (a german blue ram) didn't get along. But Elvis is now happy as can be in a 5 gallon ikea vase. Nonetheless, best of luck with pax... the only fish I've had get sick on me so far have been guppies. I wish I had some advice for you, but I simply don't.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks ya'll for the support. We will see how things go tomorrow.

I've just spent the past 7 hours trying to do my physics homework and it's not going well. NEED 

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

How are you and Pax today?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm doing quite well. It turns out that the physics problem I was working on yesturday for so long was pretty much correct. I was happy about that. I'm also finishing my letter of interest I started a few weeks ago for summer internships. I'm worn out from class but doing ok.

Pax is doing ok also. I tried to feed him some blanched pea (I got it from the dining hall and put it in boiling water for a few minutes) but I couldn't get him to take much. He is out moving around a bit every now and then but then goes back to his resting spot behind the Marimo Ball.

I need to do something to control the algae. The columns, at least the base, is starting to get overrun with light brown algae. There is also quite a bit of green hair algae on the moss. Some of the amazon sword plants also have a bit of green algae. Walmart is unable to order any oto catfish :/ I still need to try the LPS (that's super shady but they may have just been nearing another delivery which is why their stock was so low). I'd also like to add some ghost shrimp to help clean up some of the leftover food.

Some of the plants Betta Maniac was kind enough to send me are doing well. Not all of it has been fairing the transition too well though. I need to clean out some of the pieces that have turned brown/shriveled :/. 

I still haven't uploaded the pictures (been trying to work on the Pax problem) but I'll try to get around to that tonight.


And about the algae, my friend sent me this link. I don't know if people grow algae for their looks but a small bowl of this Bio-luminescent algae would be pretty cool 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Grow-Your-Own-Bioluminescent-Algae/


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I hate brown algae. I have it in one of my tanks and it drives me mad.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well i've tried multiple times today to upload the photos I took. Only one of the four made it up. Anyway this is it.










It looks pretty similar to the photo right now. Some of the new plants aren't doign quite as well and there is quite a bit more algae on the columns amazon sword and rocks :/ I need to figure something out.

I'm going to do a rescape once I get a break from homework...which will probably be never. But anyway any ideas?

I tried to upload a couple photos of the driftwood Betta Maniac sent me. It's a nice piece that would take up about 75% of the tank. It has a slight natural arch to it on one side that I was thinking of turning into kinda like a cave. Something that will let the fish swim in and out of and seek cover in. Also, I would take the moss off the columns and attach it to the Driftwood. I think I would keep the background plants and the crypts on the left. I'd end up moving the small plants (i forget their names...the fernish ones in the front) to one of the front corners outlining the driftwood. I would also move the Amazon Sword to the middle of the tank to be a more highlight plant.

It's hard to visualize but what do ya'll think?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like the cold got to the myrio. I think the wood will be great in the tank (if it's too big, find someone on your school's groundcrew and see if they'll cut it down for you).


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, if you take the "ruins" out and soak them in hydrogen peroxide, you can remove the brown algae (and it won't hurt the fish when you put it back in).


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

How's Pax today? 
Two of my bettas were acting a bit funny, floating/sinking and such. They loved the pea bits I fed them! Both are much improved today, hope that is the case with Pax also =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

He is still not improved completely. I'm going to try to feed him a pea again today. How were you able to feed it to your bettas?


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

after I boiled it for a few minutes (started out half frozen) , I popped it out of the shell, (easy if you rip it first) and cut/mashed it into smaller pieces. The pieces were still a bit big for my fish since they are still young, but they attacked and ripped at them and eventually they went down. 
It was actually pretty cute watching them swim around with a chunk or pea hanging out of their mouths. =)


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, maybe make sure it isn't too hard. One of the pieces I fed to my male betta and then some to my goldfish were too hard, you could still see that the pea's shape was split into two semi-circles. They played with the pieces, but didn't eat them.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah I put them in boiling water for a few minutes and cut them into small slices...I couldn't get them to float though and I tried hand feeding but that didn't work. I also had them float slowly down to him but that also didnt work too well.

I'm going to try again tonight because they didn't have any peas at the salad bar at lunch...come on no peas?!


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

AquaStudent said:


> yeah I put them in boiling water for a few minutes and cut them into small slices...I couldn't get them to float though and I tried hand feeding but that didn't work. I also had them float slowly down to him but that also didnt work too well.


Hmm...he seems quite picky. My females are still in quarantine, so they are in small containers. It's easy for them to find the pea bits, and since there isn't much else to do they forage around on the bottom. But then again I don't think they are very picky. They attack anything I put in there. :icon_eek:



AquaStudent said:


> I'm going to try again tonight because they didn't have any peas at the salad bar at lunch...come on no peas?!


How can you not have peas? So delicious. xD I swear I'm going to starve in college. I did a summer program for a week and it was terrible. I want my own food! xD


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

sejoy said:


> I swear I'm going to starve in college. I did a summer program for a week and it was terrible. I want my own food! xD


 
I lived on raisin bran, apple pie, and tea.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm currently living on EasyMac, Pop-Tarts, and canned peaches (outside the dining halls that is). I couldn't believe they didn't have any peans...it makes me mad. Pax is still moving around but then goes back into hiding. I want him to be better NOW! Hopefully they will have peas this time (If not I can ask my friend at another dining hall to pick some up).


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Apple pie and tea mmmm <3
Also easy mac is just delicious. Maybe i'm weird but that and the boxed kraft is my fave kind of mac n cheese. I'll take it over restaurant mac any day.

lol, but back on topic. Maybe you could ask someone in the kitchen for a few? they might have a can back there or something. If you can't find any by mealtime tomm. I mean. I was really skeptical about the whole pea thing, but my bettas seem to have completely 180'd in a day. I mean this time last night I was really worried, but they are back to normal now. It was really bad too, one was floating so much she had trouble keeping her gills in the water, she was floating on her side and couldn't roll over.


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

nice tank!!!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

e.wan said:


> nice tank!!!


Thank you but it's definitely going through a rough patch. I need to do some serious maintenance soon. I wish I could get OTOS to help me balance my tank! My DIY Co2 hasn't done too much to hinder the algae.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well an update on Pax. He was doing ok. Still not much improvement. I moved him to his bowl for a little bit and tried to select feed him some peas there. I don't know why I didn't think of that before. I think he got some of the peas down. He kinda ate a few and spit them out in chunks. We will see tomorrow morning.

I hope he gets better soon. It's really starting to make me feel bad.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Sick fish are the worst. Hope he perks up.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well I had some time today so I cleaned out all the algae that was built up and changed the scape a bit. I removed the moss covered columns and put it a piece of Driftwood sent to me by Betta Maniac.

Pax is currently in a small quarentine bowl. I'm doing it to get a better look at him. He doesn't look bad except one of his top fins are a little curled and he still has that bump.

I also did a 25% water change. Maybe the water conditions were bad. I don't have any nitrite, nitrate, or ammonia tests but I would think the neons would show some sign if the water was of poor quality.

The log still isn't completely water logged. I've had it soaking in a 5gallon bucket for the past week. I've changed the water a few times. It stays mostly down but not all the way. The rock on the right hand side leaning against it is enough to keep it down.

I took the moss off the columns and attached them in patches to the driftwood using some green thread.
The scape looks decent but I feel like it's a bit off balanced. I'm thinking of moving the Amazon Sword to the back left corner where the crypts currently are and then moving the crypts to the front right corner/midground where the Amazon Sword currently is residing. That may give the tank a little more height (there seems like a lot of random open space on the left side.

What do y'all think?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I currently have Pax in a smallish glass bowl for observation/treatment. He looks great and is acting normal with the exception of his fins/tail. His fins and tail are curled up. I'm not sure what's causing it.

He has been acting normal and is eating great. He still has a small bump but that may be my eyes playing tricks on me. It's hard to tell.

He is fairly active and definitely flares to stimulus. He was flaring to a mirror I put up to the side of his bowl. On occasion he even would flare at my finger in his face on the outside of the bowl.

Any suggestions? Could it have been bad water quality that has caused his fins to curl up?

I started treating him with a parasite treatment because he was smacking his side against random objects when he was in the tank. This morning there was some debris on the bottom of the bowl. I can't really tell what it is or even describe it. i've been sitting here thinking of some adjectives to describe it but nothing is coming.
My suitemate suggested it looked mossy. Like little thin chunks of moss.

any ideas on what that may be? It seems like the treatment worked because the debris is not on Pax anymore. I don't see any difference in coloration between before and now nor anything that's really different about him. The problem is I can't see anything wrong with him except his fins are clamped. :/


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

How often do you change the water in the tank, and how much do you change? I suppose it's possible that the water may have payed a part. My filter broke down for a few days in the goldfish pond. It's intentionally overstocked and over-filtered, but I'm sure you can imagine how quickly water condition could deteriorate. I treated the fish for septicemia shortly after that, but I have a feeling it may have just been ammonia poisoning.

Glad he seems to be better. I'm taking two of my females back to the store tomorrow because I don't know what else to do with them. It's been over a week and they aren't responding to peas or warmer water, one has clamped fins and floats, the other floats and has a large bump, looking very bloated. Maybe it's parasites or something, since they aren't responding to bloat remedies. At this point I feel like it's just safer to bring them back so they don't infect the others. Maybe the store will know what to do. still feel bad about it though. :fish1:

Did Pax have things on him before? I don't remember reading that...
They could certainly make him feel sick though.

Hope he continues to look better! Bet He can't wait to get back into his home with that nice wood in it =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

no he didn't have anything on him that i could see. His "rear end" just sank a little faster than the rest of his body after he went up for air and he would just hang around on the floor and hide mostly. He also occationally smacked himself against some of the decorations that's why i started treating for "ich"/parasites. I mean he looks fine and responds to stimulus. I really just don't know what's going on.

I did a 50%> water change 2 weeks ago and a 25% yesterday.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

ARGH! I hate it when they're just "off" and you can't really figure out what is wrong. I think treating for parasites is probably your best bet at this point though. 

As for the tank, I do think the sword would look better in the back. Hopefully the water sprite will grow like mad and you can trim it and fill in the behind the log.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I am hoping to get the back of the tank covered in water sprite and to get a sorta woods edge look going.

I am going to switch the amazon sword and crypts in a couple of days...probably by the end of the week.

Pax was looking fine. His fins are still closed but his not sinking anymore. I released him back into the tank because I'm thinking depression may be a contribution. Who knew they could get depressed. I feel comfortable moving him back into the tank because he is not showing any external signs of illness, none of the other fish have shown signs of illness, and the larger tank would be much better for Pax than the small bowl I was using to keep him under observation.

He is already checking out the new scape.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have some good news. Pax seems to be responding well to being back in the 10 gallon. He is active again and swimming around. I have yet to see him laying and hiding under the plants/rocks/driftwood. His fins and tail seem to be less clamped than they were a few days ago. I'm very excited 

Classes today were canceled because of the snowstorm. I'll use this time to upload a few pictures of the new scape. I did switch the Amazon sword and the crypts. The crypts are now in the "peninsula" made by the driftwood and lining the front. It looks much much much better.

I can't wait for all of this to grow out.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yaaaaay! glad he feels better =)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Where are those pics your were supposed to upload during your snow day?! :hihi: The new scape is looking good, very cool piece of DW, I can't wait to see the new pics because I think you were right that it was a little off balance, sounds like you made some good changes though!

So glad to hear Pax is feeling better! My zoo and I were all rooting for him!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

HAHA thanks  I made a video yesturday and tried loading it to youtube last night and the upload failed. This morning I tried again and it uploaded for 7 and a half hours, made it to 99%, and then failed. I'm going to try uploading it again tonight and if that doesn't work I'll go to the library where I can get decent internet to upload.

What frustraiting me is I'm having algea build up already. I've got the lights at 10.5 hours...is that too long? I lowered them from 12. I want to keep the lights on as long as possible. and the lights in my dorm are on from around 10 am to past midnight sometimes. My lights just turned off and I'll probably be up for another hour or two.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

If you're getting algae that quick the lights could be on too long, how much light do you have over this tank again? You might try shortening the photoperiod until the newer plants get well established and then see what happens if you gradually increase it again. Also, do what I do, start the photo-period later so that it comes on around the time you are done with classes for the day and turns off when you're actually getting to sleep. 

Of course, there could be other imbalances in the tank, but shortening the hours of light might be a good starting place. 

Good luck! roud: 

(incidentally, i need to shorten the photoperiod for my 5g, i'm getting serious algae on the anubias and reading your post just now reminded me that I never reset the timer the light is on! It was the timer on my gecko's terrarium and there were no live plants in there so the lights were on even more hours per day, so right now my highest light tank also has the lights on the most hours per day, OOPS! :hihi


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah that would cause some algae problems. I already have the lights coming on after noon. I can move it back even more but still. It seems so weird. My fish need to live on college time. I feel bad for them


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha they don't care, the lights come on in the room at a different time, it's just a cloudy place they live in, except for X hours a day when the tank light comes on  :hihi: on the plants care about those lights


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel like I'm playing God though. I control everything that happens with this tank. It's a feeling I am not used to and noticed it immediately when I entered this hobby.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha !! you kind of are 

glad to hear pax is doing better


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Orchid!

Last night i left my computer on to try to upload my update video...again...and it WORKED! Yay! Here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQkV9s20SM

Let me know what y'all think. I'll try to upload some images for this thread later today.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't watch till I get home (stupid no youtube at work rule!).


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looks great! I like the layout a LOT! roud:

And Pax definitely looks active and energetic, that's great! :biggrin:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I went out to walmart today. They got a new order of fish and along with it quite a few good looking neon tetras. I picked up 8 (requested 6 but the worker ended up netting 8). That brings the total up to 12. I'm hoping this will keep any fin nipping down (I may have to separate them. It's only one neon but he's being a pain) and also give the neons some more security. I'm already amazed at the amount of blue in the tank and how much better it looks.





























Many of them are still hiding out below the driftwood but they are slowing exploring more of the tank. Their colors have already perked up significantly from how they were in the fish bag.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! i really hope my neons start doing well. i lost some more, idk why, im pretty sure its not the betta though :\


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool! i really hope my neons start doing well. i lost some more, idk why, im pretty sure its not the betta though :\


I've noticed that neons are very fragile. I got 5 of them about 2 months ago and all 5 of them didn't make it past 5 hours in the tank. They were acclimated slowly and everything. They just freaked out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

my 1st 6 didnt make it past acclimation


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

This morning I counted only 11 neons in the tank...great. And to top it all off Pax seems to have quite a large tummy...I wonder where that neon went.

He must be full right now the neons are almost as big as he is! (not really but Pax is small for a betta)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hopefully pax didnt eat the tetra! although, if a tetra died, he could pissibly have eaten the carcass


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I wasn't watching all last night but either one is very possible. I haven't seen any aggression from Pax yet since I've been watching (maybe he's smart enough to be good when i'm present).

All I know is that his fins are back to how they were before and are looking fantastic!

The remaining 11 neons are becoming more comfortable with the tank and exploring more and more of the tank. I love how they occupy the lower half of the tank and Pax takes up more of the upper half. This tank finally looks occupied!


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

They really look good in the tank from the last picture, livens it up. I'm hoping to get some when I get my 40g betta sorority set up.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally got to watch the video. Tank looks GREAT and Pax looks really happy.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

It has been a few days since I updated this  The neon tetra count is up to 11. I got 8 more tetras from the store last week (made a school of 12). I got 8 because I was expecting to lose a few and end up with a school of 8-10 but acclimation and the following days went better than expected! Getting the neons on their shipping day is a very good option...at least from Walmart (gets them out of Walmart's "tanks" as quickly as possible). I also took a trip with my friend to his home about an hour away from school (to drop off his brother) and I convinced him to take me to the local PetsMart. I was actually surprised at how nice everything was.

The tanks were a little neglected :/ but they still looked decent. I picked up an anubais nana from them because I've always wanted one  that an java fern. I'll have to keep looking for java fern (even though I don't know what I'd do with it). Anyway, as you may know I have been on the hunt for a good algae eater. I've tried all my local resources and I couldn't get anything, not even a nerite snail. I asked the PetSmart employee if they had any oto cats and she said they didn't. I was disappointed but I'm used to not seeing these guys . I was looking at their setups and the fish they did have and I saw a couple of guys that looked like Oto Cats chilling on the back glass. I looked at the tag and it said Otocinclus! I ran to my friend and practically tackled him.

I politely corrected the employee and analogized for using a nickname for them. Well I ended up picking up 3 Otos (as I was leaving I thought to myself that I should have gotten 4). I asked for a styrofoam box that they use to ship fish in and the only one they had was a giant one from their shipment of plants. It still worked well and so far I haven't had any casualties.

I don't want to say anything too quickly but maybe I'm getting the hang of this fishkeeping thing 

Also Pax's fins are back to 100% and look fantastic again. I'll do my best to upload a photo of him soon. I love this guy. As I'm sitting at my desk working on homework he comes right up to the side of the tank next to me and keeps going back and fourth and looking at me. Bettas really do interact with people. 









What is the best setting used to take photos of a tank? I've tried "soft snap" (shoot subject with soft background), ISO (Shoot without flash in low-light reducing blur), "Easy Shooting", Auto Adjustment, and Auto Adjustment. Any suggestions?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't take tank pics for crap . . .


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just acclimate your otos slowly.... im going to get 2 more tomorrow maybe. but the neons werent working out for me, glad you can have them at least.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Overall View of the Tank









Some neons 









Oto on the Amazon









Y'all can see all 3 otos in this picture. One up front one in the rock in the lower left corner and another in the back (blurry grayish mass on the left side of the Amazon)









And finally...


PAX!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they all look great! when i got my otos, they became soo fat!

what is that plant infront of the DW?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> they all look great! when i got my otos, they became soo fat!
> 
> what is that plant infront of the DW?


I've got a bunch of crypts all lining the front of the tank and then the anubais nana in the hook in the DW on the right side.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

So far so good. The otos are doing great and are now exploring the right half of the tank. I'm going to start supplementing them with cucumber and other veggies from my dining hall's salad bar (I'll sneak them out and blanch them). No Zucchini at the salad bar though :/ Will cucumber work?

The neons are doing well and look awesome together.

I also replaced the CO2 bottle. I upgraded it from a 20oz gatorade bottle to a 2-Liter bottle. I'm hoping this will have an even better effect. The pennywort that Betta Maniac gave me is growing well. It has already grown a couple new leaves in the few weeks it has been in the tank.

How does it look overall? I can't wait until the plants really start filling in.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking good, the cute otos are very cute and of course Pax is looking gorgeous as ever!!! :biggrin: :hihi:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

pax is king of the tank =D


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys I wanted to give y'all an update on the tank. The java moss on the DW is looking quite good. The crypts are starting to take root and the amazon sword is getting large. The brown algae is way down thanks to the otos.

I also ordered 15 Red Cherry Shrimp to add to the tank. I'm hoping they get along nicely with Pax and will help keep some of the algae down and clean the gravel a bit.

I'm also looking to start up a small planted bowl just for fun and add a few shrimp (do water changes and keep it unfiltered). It sounds like it would be a fun little project.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool, keep us informed as to how Pax gets on with the shrimp.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

the paypal money cleared this morning so hopefully by mid next week i will have a bunch of Cherry Red Shrimp  

I also just finished my weekly water change. Everything is looking good. The algae was building up a little bit but it was nowhere near as bad as it was before. Also, the Pennywort plant in my tank is doing fairly well growing on the surface. Would it be possible to have it growing across my tank like on the log or something? I have a general picture in my mind but I can't translate it into how it would look in the tank :/ any suggestions?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got my update video up  here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnd8JuslHMs

I'm also making a trip to Walmart today and taking a look at what supplies they have. I'm really tempted to make another setup. A 5 gallon could work out well. I've got room and it wouldn't be too much more diffucult to move. Also, Pax may enjoy getting away from the other fish (or perhaps a shrimp only tank? ) I'm also a member over at www.aquascape.ning.com and their specialty is Dirted tanks. I was considering setting up a 5 gallon dirted tank, medium-high lighting.

If I did what would be some good plants to start it with (or should I keep it low-medium lighting so I can switch plants back and fourth with my 10g)?

I'm considering moving Pax to a 5 g only because he can't seem to stay at 100% with the neons. He finally got his fins all flowing again and then went right back into clamped fins :/.

Sorry for the essay thanks for reading if you made it this far  What do you think?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like Pax would like his own tank. 

And yes, you can plant the penny wort and train it around a log is you like.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

update pictures?? =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

woah I didn't realize it's been that long since I last uploaded pictures. I'll work on that today.

In the meantime I did upload a video a few days ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnd8JuslHMs

I'll get working on the photos today...I got an unexpected Snow Day so I'm happy


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds like Pax would be happier in his own tank, a 5g is plenty of room for a single Betta, and they don't take up too much space  roud:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry it's taken so long to get photos up. I've been going crazy with school work and the week isn't even halfway done yet! ahh!!

Anyway I've moved Pax to the 5 gallon bucket that I brought him to school in. He's not liking the fact that he's not in the planted 5 gallon but I think in the end it will be better for him. His tail seemed fairly badly beat up. Also, the Red Cherry Shrimp should be here sometime between now and friday! I'm so excited.

Pax's new 5 gallon is expected to be delivered around friday as well. I've been working out a pretty cool plan for it. It'll just take a bit of time to get all the supplies and everything set up (it sucks that my spring break is in like 2 weeks...I don't know what I'm going to do when that comes around. I can't bring these guys home but I can't stay here. I believe my roommate will be here though, at least for a few extra days. If not will one of those time release feeders work?)

Anyway to the pictures

The overall View










Neons and Otos









Otos and slightly algefied Java Moss









Neons and floating plants (and lower water level from moving Pax)










Pax in his temporary bucket home


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Too funny. I also have a betta in an orange Hope Depot bucket at the moment, LOL! 

How long is your spring break? If it's just a week, I'd just leave 'em be. They should survive a week without food just fine.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

5 gallon buckets are better than .5 gallon glass bowls  and much much much better than the 1 cup plastic jail cells they are sold in.

Let me link y'all to my 5 gallon planning thread. I would love y'alls opinions and advice 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/129151-5-gallon-tank-need-plan.html


----------



## aquasal (Mar 9, 2009)

You can also try to get small plastic pots or clay pots to plant then with a little bit of dirt and sand, not too expensive and as a trial it might do the work. Just cover them with some gravel and you'll be all set.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

aquasal said:


> You can also try to get small plastic pots or clay pots to plant then with a little bit of dirt and sand, not too expensive and as a trial it might do the work. Just cover them with some gravel and you'll be all set.


I'm more concerned with if I have enough gravel. If I have enough then I'll probably just stick with that otherwise I may end up having to go out and do a dirt/sand combo...although I really don't want to have to spend that money if I don't have to


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking really nice! Filling in very well!

Poor Pax! But a 5g bucket is probably better than a 10g tank where his fins are getting nipped. Bummer it didn't work having him in with the neons, but I guess on the bright side, you have a legitimate excuse to start another tank :hihi:

Also, I would agree, if your spring break is only 1 week, just leave the fish be, they'll survive just fine for a week. Especially if they're only really going to be alone for part of the week if your roommate is staying. roud: malfunctioning automatic feeders fowling the water is far worse than slightly hungry fish


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I had a heater for him and some way to get some more light on the bucket but he will just have to live.

I wish my stock heater didn't break so I would actually have a variable one as a spare...grrr


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a very happy camper today even though my optics test was harder than I expected...MY Red Cherry Shrimp came in today! Woot Woot!

These guys are A LOT smaller than I expected! They range from anywhere between 3/8 of an inch to about an inch. I can see some of the red tint in some of them but it's not very bright (I expect from the journey).

I was so worried about these guys. I ordered them on Monday the 14th but the shipping didn't go out until last monday. We had beautiful weather here from the 14th until today. I mean the snow was melting and the sun was out (a rare event here). We even had a few days in the 50s! All was going well until today when I woke up to 6-8 inches of snow on the ground and a weather report expecting a foot today...great.

I was happy to see that my Shrimp Guy enclosed a heat pack (YES!). All the shrimp appear to be in good health.

I saw that there were tPt rules against posting ebay listings but this isn't a listing. It's the person I bought the shrimp from. I highly recommend this user.

I'll upload some pictures once I get them done acclimating and into the tank.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Some photos before I put them into the tank.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well I just went from feeling like I'm on top of the world to rock bottom. I was doing my weekly maintenance and was about to change out some of the water in Pax's 5 gallon temporary home when I found him laying on his side at the bottom. I'm sorry to say he is gone.

I'm not entirely sure what happened. It's been difficult to keep him healthy but I wasn't expecting him to go :'(. I don't know if it was stress built up over the past few weeks or perhaps a cold flash (my roommate had the window open for awhile when I was away yesterday). Either way it's sad.

Good bye Pax! You will be missed.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

WHOA the pics on the first page compared to the pics here!!!!!!!! i was like DAYUM! 


nice job


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

james7139 said:


> WHOA the pics on the first page compared to the pics here!!!!!!!! i was like DAYUM!
> 
> 
> nice job


Thanks. I didn't start off with a plan and that was my biggest problem. All I knew is that I wanted a planted fish tank. It was a learning process.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i came close to starting like you,then i saw Miracle grow and i jumped into that


----------



## WaterLogged (Feb 2, 2011)

:frown: I'm sorry about Pax. He was quite a pretty fish. That really sucks I hope you are taking it ok. :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks WL I'm taking it OK. I was really surprised because he had a great setup (for a temporary home). I don't want to make excuses (I'd rather know what really happened) but my roommate opening the window really could have shocked him because I had him on the floor by my desk (opposite the window) but it does get cold quick with this western NY temps...

He didn't show any signs of serious illness before so yeah...I have no clue.

I'm now going to have an empty 5g when I set it up next week (after my Advanced Electricity and Magnetism exam of course).

I know he is with the Giant Nemo where all the good fishies go (definitely not where my old Chinese Algae Eater will be going)


***EDIT*** I do have something new to report. I fiddled with my DIY c02 system and finally now have bubbles coming into the tank. The bad news is that they are just single large bubbles that aren't dissolving into the water at all...hmm
I do have a legit c02 diffuser ordered but it won't be here for awhile.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you thread the end of the co2 tubing into the intake of your HOB, it will suck the bubbles up and then "chop" then with its propeller. oit should diffuse them nicely intil your real diffuser gets here.

sorry to hear about pax! what are you going to do with the empty 5g?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well this was interesting. I removed my trial diffuser (q-tip tips on the end of the tubing) and put my cheap airstone on it. There was the occational medium sized bubble but not much coming out. Well i was looking at it (literally for about 15 seconds) watching the bubbles and seeing how effective it was when it "popped" and a rush of airbubbles came out and now theres a steady stream of small bubbles. I can't tell how well it is diffusing or not.

I would put it next to my HOB filter but I don't want to damage the impeller because it's my only filter. If it became damaged I would have a hard time getting a new one because the best store around me is walmart and it's a sketchy one at best.

I'll take a short video of the airstone and upload it. hopefully someone can explain how effective it is.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

interesting! i dont you would hurt your HOB especially if its just waiting for the new diffuser. just put the tubing right inside the place where water gets sucked in from.

you might want to get a sponge to put over the intake, so your shrimp will be alright


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

RIP Pax. Really sorry about the loss.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks BettaManiac. I really do wish I knew what happened.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1MK5INaHLE

I uploaded a video of my airstone difuser. I'm not sure how well it works but it's there. At least I'm finally getting bubbles in the tank.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

update?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm actually not with the tank right now  It's at school so it's on "cruise control" until Thursday when my suitemates get back from Florida. I've asked them to feed the fish and make sure everything is running ok.

Between now and then my Resident Director is moving back in today. He is supposed to check in on them. I still hope they will be ok because the RD and my suitemates don't know squat about aquariums...


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> I'm actually not with the tank right now  It's at school so it's on "cruise control" until Thursday when my suitemates get back from Florida. I've asked them to feed the fish and make sure everything is running ok.
> 
> Between now and then my Resident Director is moving back in today. He is supposed to check in on them. I still hope they will be ok because the RD and my suitemates don't know squat about aquariums...


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah I know  I'm scared but I didn't have any other choice!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pax!  That's always rough. 

I'm sure your fish will be just fine, you're only gone for a week right? I've left my fish for a week with nobody looking in on them and they were just fine. roud: I wouldn't worry too much 

The tank is looking great though! How were the shrimp doing before you left?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

the shrimp were doing great! They were really reddening up. At first I could only find like 6 at a time but before I left I found like 9 or 10.

Do you know how often they breed? I really hope they breed


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope they do too! I hear RCS are easy to care for and tend to breed like mad, so I'd be surprised if you have problems with that.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Just make sure you have a sponge or something over the filter intake so the babies don't get sucked into the filter because then your shrimp colony will be in your filter instead of your tank :hihi: 

As long as you have males AND females, they'll breed.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll be sure to add that when I get back. Does it matter what sponge i use? can it just be a sponge right from the store cut to fit around the outside?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

no don't use a spong from the store, most of them usually have chemicals and/or soap and will also probably severely decrease your flow. You want something more like the kind of sponge that goes in a filter. Or a piece of fine mesh screen might do the trick too if you can find a way to attach it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I tie a bit of batting around my intakes (the poly stuff you put in a quilt). It's also what I use as filter floss. Cheap and easy.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

lol well I haven't made a quilt in a long time...well never. I'm not sure if I have anything that's mesh like...I'll need to check when I get back but do you think a gauze pad would work? They are supposed to be "sterile"


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Gauze is cotton and will A) disolve and B) have holes that are too large. I'm sure you can find "poly batting" at some place like Wal-Mart (never been in one myself, but they seem to have everything!). Otherwise, just buy a pair of nylons (ask you mom or girlfriend if they have a pair with a run they can donate) and zip tie a scrap of it over the intake.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

My RD was friendly enough to check out my tank yesturday. He said everything looked fine, the filter was plugged in, and no casualties. I was very happy to hear that.

My roommate should be getting in there later today so he will give them some food to hold them off until Sunday.


...so far so good


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> My RD was friendly enough to check out my tank yesturday. He said everything looked fine, the filter was plugged in, and no casualties. I was very happy to hear that.
> 
> My roommate should be getting in there later today so he will give them some food to hold them off until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Yay! You should have just blanched a peice of cucumber and that would have lasted a while


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I did actually put some blanched cucumber a day or so before i left. that has been in there for the otos and shrimp but the neons didnt have anything. That's what my roommate should be doing this evening


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I got back to school today after spring break and the tank looks to be doing great! I still have 11 neons, at least 2 otos, and Cherries . The CRS look great. Their colors have really brightened up and they have really gotten large (even over just the past 10 days).

Also, everything has grown so much. I need to do a trim or something!

To make a good thing even better there's hardly any algae. No hair algae is left on my mosses. They are looking as healthy as ever.

I'm quite happy


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweetness


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good! glad to see the tank and fish are happy, healthy, stable and (nearly) algae free! :biggrin: I can't believe how much it grew in a week! love it!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I made a couple of videos. I was going to trim up the Amazon Sword but it was too big and I had no idea what to do with it. Anyway it turned into a rescape!

Amazon Sword Video (Why Roots are Important)

Update Video with ReScape!

I moved all the Red Cherry Shrimp to the 5 gallon with the exception of two. There were two shrimp that had the wild type coloration. Right now they have the entire 10 gallon tank to themselves (at least until I move the cherries back). If I move the cherries back when I get a betta in the 5g I'll give the wild type shrimp to my suitemate.

Anyway on the rescape I tried something a little different. I put rocks under one end of the DW so it elevated that side some more. I really love the way the driftwood looks now. It's got moss on it (thread removed) and some pennywort (threaded).

In the foreground I'm clustering the crypts fairly close together. I'm hoping to start a crypt jungle right up front.

Most of the important stuff is covered in the video.

Enjoy! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow your tank looks great, I haven't been on in so long it's like it just suddenly changed haha.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FrogFarm said:


> Wow your tank looks great, I haven't been on in so long it's like it just suddenly changed haha.


Honestly it seems that way for me too! A lot has happened...some bad but most good.
How have you been? I'm just about to check out Phantom's Thread  I'm so happy to hear from you!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm good, same old same old pretty much. Glad to be back!
How about you?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm hanging in there. Life's crazy but that's how I like it.

I'm just holding out for the summer.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, same here!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking good, liked the video too! It's looking really good, that was a HUGE anubias!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

just to give y'all an update the tank is doing fantastic right now. I've got a crazy amount of watersprite growing on the surface of the tank...so much that I have no idea of what to do with it! Maybe I could give it away to someone...I'd first have to learn how to pack plants and get the supplies.

Anyway, I've been looking at fish, just for the fun of it, and been reading up as much as I can on the fish Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario). These guys look awesome! I would love to keep them in either the 10g or the 5g (most likely the 10g).

I'd have to wait until summer anyway because I won't have access to a decent fish store that may be able to order them but does anybody have any first hand experience with these guys? I've read that they are very finicky eaters. That is my biggest concern. I've never had to deal with live cultures nor frozen food so I'm very concerned about how that would work out but I want to learn. Will these guys eat freezedried blood worms (as a treat, not main diet)?

I'm still trying to decide on what I would do with the neons. I wouldn't mind them staying in the tank although they are rather aggressive eaters. I would need to find a way to feed the neons on one side and the Dario Dario on the other. I could also ask the fish store if they will take them as credit towards the Dario Dario.

But yeah...does anybody have an first hand experience with these guys?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I just posted another video. It was recorded on April 1st (Don't worry it's not an April Fools Joke)

I wanted to show you how much the watersprite has grown. There's SO much of it! I'm going to plant some more in the substrate so hopefully I'll have some extras to bring to the Capital Chiclids Meeting I plan on attending in May.

There are also some shots of the 5 gallon and it's progress.

Update Video April 1, 2011


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

You bastard!
I'm SOOO jealous of your five gallon.
I like it SOOOOO MUCH MORE THAN MINE! Ugh.
I hate you.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FrogFarm said:


> You bastard!
> I'm SOOO jealous of your five gallon.
> I like it SOOOOO MUCH MORE THAN MINE! Ugh.
> I hate you.


 Do you have a thread to your 5g? You should do a moss wall like the one I have in my 5g. It was actually surprisingly easy. I can't wait for it to grow in.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys  I've got 2 new videos up.

One is an update video on the progress of the 10 gallon and 5 gallon tanks (to summarize they are doing great) and a second on some plants that I have for sale. I'm considering making a SNS thread but i don't have much so I'm hoping that I can get one or two people to buy it all (I hope to make some of my money back lol and get some room in my tank)

5 and 10 Gallon Update Video April 15, 2011

Plants for Sale Video
*
*I should have another Red Tiger Lotus (I bought 2 bulbs, one is growing right now I'm still waiting for the 2nd) and that may replace the Amazon sword...but then again that would be swapping one large plant for another. Do y'all have any suggestions on what would look good there? I was checking ebay for a ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA' because, from what I've come to understand, it'll give me the same looks as my amazon word but will be much smaller.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooh it's all comming together nicely!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I should probably post pictures shouldn't I? I promise I will get to it soon. The next 2 weeks are going to be Hell with exams.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well exams are done (finally!) and yesterday I had a successful move back home. Right now I have all the 11 neons in the 5 gallon tank because when I was adding water back to the 10 gallon I disturbed the leftover root tabs and the water column was pretty nasty. It's clear today but my Nonna is in town so I want to spend time with her.

The neons are happy and in good heath. I'm happy to report that I have not had any casualties yet from the move. I even found the "Natural colored" cherry shrimp that I kept in the 10 gallon. I couldn't find him to bag him when I moved but he's happy swimming around today. What a tough cookie!

When I get the chance (probably Wednesday afternoon) I'm going to do a complete rescape and move the neons back over to the 10g. Either way, so far so good!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Yay! Glad to hear all is going well!  Can't wait to see the new set up.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll take some pictures this evening  I went to the Capitol Chiclids Association may meeting and it was amazing! I got some really awesome things there.

I even got a new inhabitant, a Calico Pleco! I'll get some pictures up this evening.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

pics NOAW


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Sir yes Sir! Mr. James!

FTS









New Friend  (name ideas? I was thinking Vega)









Neons and more neons









Neons crypts and a jungley mess...










Man I really need to get a solid black background :/

I'm working on a video on the new friend. I'll post the link when I'm finished. I have posted quite a few new videos on my youtube that I haven't published here. Check them out if you have some time to kill.


NEW VIDEO LINK!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, why don't you just buy a nice plant background or blue from your LFS that they sell for about $3 bucks. It would look a lot better than what you have there.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm looking around for a solid black one. I just haven't had the time to go to my LFS in awhile. I've heard of ones that are blue on one side and black on another. That's what I'm looking for.

I also want to get a couple of prefilter sponges so I guess I have something to do this weekend.


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

You can definetly do a nice low tech setup without upgrading anything with those petco deluxe kits. If you want, you can upgrade the bulb though, for around 10 bucks get a more plant friendly bulb that will encourage growth. I also brought my 10 gallon kit to college with me. I have since upgraded to a 20 gallon (bad idea) and lug that thing back and forth 4 times a year.
Trust my experience, dont try a soil type gravel if your bringing that thing around to school. traveling means you'll be uprooting the plants every time you move, and reburying them in a 2 layer setup that often will likely homogenize the two layers and cloud the tank. I used regular gravel with root tabs, and later upgraded to eco complete, with little noticeable difference in growth between the two methods. Your root plants are likely going to have to regrow root systems entirely each time you move them, and will probably have their leaves melt due to differences in water chemistry. 
My most recent project is an attempt to pot my root plants to make the moving process less stressful to them. I hope to fill small ceramic pots or glasses with Mineralized Topsoil and leave the plants in those, so i can move the pots without having to uproot the plants.

I would have gone completely insane during busy weeks at school without the relaxing tank in my room, and cleaning it is a great stress reliever. The pic is my old 10 gallon that i brought to school, its nothing fancy but it did get reasonable growth with moss, some amazon swords, and java ferns.

Your tank looks nice!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

AquaStudent said:


> I'm looking around for a solid black one. I just haven't had the time to go to my LFS in awhile. I've heard of ones that are blue on one side and black on another. That's what I'm looking for.
> 
> I also want to get a couple of prefilter sponges so I guess I have something to do this weekend.


Or use the car tint, 5%. Works good too.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

@Uptown I never thought of car tint.

@Ichty I want to upgrade too but it's hard enough to deal with a 10g. I have to drive 6 hours to school. I'm also down at a fellowship for the summer so I'll be tearing down the tank 2 times extra.

It's well worth it. I ended up dirting my 5 gallon (my newest project) and I capped it with a decent amount of substrate. I haven't had any problems with it yet. I don't have many plants that I need to remove for transporting so it's pretty easy.

When I do tear down my tanks though I do have some problems with residue from the root tabs. Whatever hasn't been absorbed finds its way into the water column when the tank is moved. That's understandable though.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess I should post the link to my update video. It's a couple of days old but still looks pretty much the same.


10 Gallon Update - Feeding White Worms!

I think I need to trouble shoot the DIY c02 some more. :angryfire


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The tank is looking pretty good. I've got 2 scarlets still in there. I moved 2 of the 4 to the 5g to complete a trio in there. The neons are doing great and pigging out every mealtime. Olivia, the Calico BN Pleco is enjoying her time. I see her a lot. Her "territory" is underneath the log on the left side of the tank, on the nearest side to my chair. The Cherries are also doing well. Some are berried but I haven't seen any shrimpletts yet. I'mnot sure if the scarlets and neons have anything to do with that but either way they seem to be doing well.

I also just sold a bunch of watersprite and pennywort (not technically sold because I just shipped them out and haven't been paid. I don't know if I ever will lol but that's my loss). I also did an RAOK a few weeks ago and have never heard back from the recievee...I think that's quite rude. I won't be giving away all my peacock moss trimmings to him ever again...seriously...$20+ worth of moss and not even a thanks.

Anyway I'm done ranting.

I hope to be getting a 30 gallon in the next few days. I figured I can fit one more tank and I might as well go as large as I can. This will definitely make moving difficult but if I'm passionate enough I'm sure I can find a way. The plan is to do a rockscape and keep Mbuna cichlids. If I plant it I'll just do some anubias or perhaps some extra moss trimmings if I ever get those again.

Please help me keep this thread and the Journal for my 5g from falling into the black abyss of lost theads!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

always get paid before you ship brother. hopefully the buyer send money


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've gotten to the point I'm not as generous as I once was. After being taken advantage of a few times, I no longer give away anything unless they fit certain criteria I've set for myself. I look for active members that are helpful to the community. If they are new, I wait to make sure there are at least on here a month or so before giving away plants. Sad that there are people that don't say thank you for such generosity. 

I liked your video. Not related to the fish, but the intro was awesome.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

lol I know the guy from another forum. I've exchanged plants with him before. I know he will pay me back eventually if he's still on the site but if WW3 happens and I need the extra couple of bucks then I'm in trouble.

Thanks Sewing  I had a friend make it. He did a very good job.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm finally settled into my apartment at school and now my room is called the Alfred Aquarium. I now have 3 tanks setup in my small dorm room (somehow I managed to find space). The tanks include my first tank (this thread) of a 10 gallon Community Tank, a 5 gallon Scarlet Badis tank, and a 29 gallon Mbuna Cichlid tank.

The 29 gallon was a bit hard to move but the colors are amazing so I'm going to have to figure out what I'm going to do with that. I may leave it at home (and upgrade my dad to a 40 breeder or 55g tank to give the fish some extra room) but until then it's all mine .

Many of the plants have not fared well over the past few weeks with the multiple moves and extreme heat. I cleaned out the tank this weekend and removed a majority of the floating debris from the plants or plants that seemed like they were in extreme stress. The moss on the driftwood piece seems to be doing extremely well. Also, the crypts are flourishing and seem to be doing great. With that said most of the background plants, watersprite, swords, etc. did not fare too well and have been removed. The background does look a bit baren from the removal.

I am considering doing a moss tank and either covering the walls and carpets with moss or do something similar. I am open to suggestions. I will try to get pictures up soon but no gaurentees. Check my youtube channel for better shots including HD video.

As for the fish they are doing quite well. As of when I conducted my maintance I still had the two scarlet badis, some Red Cherry Shrimp, Olivia the calico pleco, and 10-11 neons (It was hard to count with all the debris). So I believe everyone is accounted for.

I purchased a small breeder cage for the pregger RCS. I kept them in there for a couple of weeks and they decided to have the babies 2 days before my move up to college. Sadly, I don't believe any of the babies survived the trip. I still have some RCS remaining so if I get any more pregnant shrimp I will resetup the breeder cage.

Sorry for the essay but it's been awhile since my last update. Let me know if you have any questions, comments, or concerns.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Pictures as promised!

FTS (Now that's a quality aquascape! NOT!)










Wacky Neons










He wanted the attention!




















OLIVIA!











Scarlets hanging out across the Jungley mess











Crypts and a scarlet!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob (Orchidman) was kind enough to send me some of his extra java moss. I'm working now on getting it to grow out and give more cover for my shrimp population. Scarlet badis are very good hunters and will easily pick off the shrimpletts but I'm experimenting to see if providing a large starting population and lots of cover we will be able to sustain a breeding RCS population.

Pictures as I promised Bob. Thanks so much for the moss and extras!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like its coming along! good job!

i love that last picture! soo cute! haha

did all my plants go in the second set?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I love that last picture too. He posed nicely for it.

All of the plants went into this tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! hope they do well for you!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Check at the El Natural section in APC forum. I have tanks set up with dirt for I liked the idea that many only change water 1x a year and don't dose ferts. My water is excessively treated thus have to change 1/3 monthly. Couldn't find the 3ml gravel needed to keep the dirt down so used play sand. Then tried pool filter sand (PFS) and then river sand. I like the river sand the best. It is brown and doesn't get dirty. I found it at a landscaping co. a 50lb bag for $3. I used Scotts top soil. It has a lot of mulch in it that needs to sifted out. Read someone got some dirt with very little mulch at True Value hardware store.
> 
> *The Amazon plants tend to outgrow even a 30 gallon tank.* The micro sword needs iron sulfate via API root tabs. I don't think it will stay in the big rocks without the cotton. Usually people take it out and spread it out.
> 
> ...


I must dissagree here, though after maybe a year of not clipping off the tallest of leaves you may get a massive plant when you clip when they get to large they can be perfect for smaller tanks


this is a 25g tank, the entire back wall is amazon sword










as for substrate if you want something similar to the expensive clay substrates or sand give turface proleage natural a try, 13 bucks for a 50 lb bag which is I think 2 cubic feet of substrate, high cec and looks awesome under water


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

such a cute little fish =p


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I like that moss tree. I've seen some cool ones but that's got to be one of the cleanest I've seen. The Amazon Sword I had grew like crazy. I couldn't propagate it very well and I ended up selling it for a good amount so it all worked out in the end. It's taking up the entire side of a 120 now.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Hello Hello

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile. I've been caught up in Life...

anyway I have been keeping my video journal going. You can find that on my youtube.

Yesterday I purchased 8 more neon tetras. This brings the stocking level up on this tank to max (possibly over max) but the bioload should be supported with the plants and with my water changes.

I also moved Dirac the betta from his 5 gallon scape into this 10 gallon. He's enjoying himself and loving the tank.

When I picked up the neons I also picked up a larger anubias plant and a bunch more crypts. I'm really loving how this tank is looking right now.

I have updates on the 5g in my other thread but I want to let you guys in on a little teaser...I found the best PetCo betta ever!

You can watch a video with great shots of both this 10 gallon Neon tetra community and the 5 gallon betta house. As a bonus you'll also get the 10 gallon oscar growout tank (and possibly future community tank once the oscar is moved to his larger home...but that's under my dad's control).

Watch Me!

Thanks guys!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! those neons look happy, why did you go with neons not cardinals?

thats an amazing betta! im totally jealous of all you people and your awesome betta finds at petco! mine has some nice betta, but nothin spectacular. and when the have really nice stuff. my tank is already stocked!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel like they do that on purpose...they also wait until you can't fit another tank in your dorm room to come out with another great tank deal (or the Dollar Per Gallon deal).

I went with neons because that's all I could get in smalltown NY. I also thought it'd be better to go with exactly the same fish for the school or do a completely different fish. Cardinals are to similar looking to neons for my small tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Now I see why you chose neons initially.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't have much else to choose from 

I just got a Nikon D5000 DSLR camera and took some photos of the 10g. I was trying out different parameters as well as testing out my hand with the manual focus. It'll take some time before I get the hang of this.

After looking at the pictures I think I could use some sort of sword or background plant on the right side. Do you have any suggestions?


























































When I get a chance I'll get some better photos.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

A shot of the tank today. I'm going to work on getting a shot of Olivia for MsJinxed contest.










Olivia!










Close up!









Olivia is being spyed on by the neon confederation...


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The scarlet badis was looking exceptionally red the other day so I snapped some photos. Also, I have some shots of the temporary 2.5 gallon shrimp tank I set up to let them grow their population some more. It seems to be doing well.

I currently don't have any substrate in the shrimp tank so their colors are fairly pale. I was thinking of picking up a small bag of Tahitian Moon Sand but I just don't have the finances for that right now. Do you have any suggestions for alternatives or just to leave it barebottom?

Also, I managed to buy into Gordon's order from Florida Aquatics so I should be getting a large amount of crypts and a few swords to experiment with in the tank (and the 5g). Hopefully those will be here in 2 weeks or so.

PICTURES!!!!
10 Gallon Tank

Neons



























Scarlet Badis - He looks great right now!



















2.5G Shrimp Haven - Ammano and Red Cherry Shrimp










Slightly out of focus ammano









RCS









FTS - More or less


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

are t hose the rocks i sent ya? is there any substrate?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yes those are the rocks you sent me. They fit great in the 2.5g. There is no substrate in the 2.5g shrimp tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they look nice in there! if you look close, you can see some fossils!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> they look nice in there! if you look close, you can see some fossils!


yep yep  I thought that was really cool. That's why I placed that shell one up like that. It's probably one of the better large fossils and looks really cool!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think they are cool too! i actually collected them! we got like big 2 foot pieces covered with fossils! i broke some of them up because they make nice aquascaping stones


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

they really do! they are a good addition to any tank


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty! I like the look of the 2.5g, and all those neons look amazing. o-o Do they school well or are they just all over the place? lol


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

they aactually school pretty well. i love their contrast with the green of the plants. it's a really cool mix. They are also very 'lulling' and relaxing to watch.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm in a video contest to win $100 towards LEDs. I'd really love to start up an LED project for my 5g but I need YOUR help!

Please "like" my video on Youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkHpNnXLB0



Thanks TPT!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys! I ordered a bunch of plants from Gordon and he definitely hooked me up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDVqY2HsL3c

There's a video showing the unboxing, before, and after as well as some photos of one of my bettas.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Video Update on the Cichlid Tank.

This tank is currently under the control of my physics professor. I didn't want to tear down the tank and bring it home for the week and a half I'll be here...it would have done more harm than good.

Anyway I'm looking forward to updating ya'll on it's status when I return next week. In the meantime...CICHLIDS!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

New Video
I'm settled in my summer housing. This video is technically a week old so I'll get another update up soon but you can see some progress.

I've also got a great surprise!

Big Surprise and Updates on All Tanks May 2012


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Updates on All Tanks! HD 'Macro' Video and Attach of the Telmatochromis Dhonti


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Woohoo! Post #1000!!!!

Anyway I took some photos (quite a few) this weekend and just rendered them into some time lapse sequences. Let me know what you think.

The tank is looking great right now. It's just cruising right along.  I'll also link my most recent video update.

Time Lapse of 10 Gallon Peaceful Community


Video Update 6-16-2012


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile.

The tank was looking absolutely amazing up until about 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure what happened but everything started to die off. I'm not sure if my light isn't putting out the nutrients it used to (it's only a few months old) and I didn't change any water parameters that I know of. The fish are doing well which really is the important thing.

I ordered a Tameron 90mm lens for my camera but accidentally had it sent to my house (not college) so I won't get it for another couple weeks. When I do get it in though I'll be taking a lot of macro shots to try and get some experience in that realm. Then I should have some pictures to update for this thread (and if y'all are really nice perhaps I'll upload some of the baby cichlids) 

There is something that's been on my mind for awhile now. I'm in my senior year of college. I'll be applying to graduate programs over the next couple of months (it's weird not knowing where i'll be or what I'll be doing a year from now).

Because I'm wrapping up my undergraduate experience and will be moving I really want to downsize my aquarium collection. Currently I have a 55g African Cichlid tank, a 29g AC growout tank (my old african cichlid tank), a 10g, a 5g, and a 2.5g. Originally I was going to sell the 29g when I bought my 55g but I picked up some smaller cichlids and need to let them grow out a bit before they are introduced. I was then thinking why not sell/donate my smaller tanks and start up a planted 29g. I would need to redo the lighting but that's not a big deal because I have been credited for $100 towards LEDGroupBuy from their contest last spring. It's a very tempting thought but on the other side of things, a 29g is much more diffucult to move than a 10g (but more epic...).

If I was to upgrade the 10g to the 29g I would love to get an angelfish pair. Would I be able to keep a community of Amazon fish (including an angelfish pair) in a 29g. Ideally it'd have the pair of angels, a schooling fish through the upper/mid part of the tank, and a school of cory cats in the lower section (or something along those lines).

It'd be awesome to make it a biotope! I'm going to read up some more on Orchidman's 29g blackwater biotope. I remember seeing some awesome stuff there.

Any thoughts, questions, coments, conversation you all want to provide would be greatly appreciated! 

LINK TO MOST RECENT VIDEO JOURNAL ENTRY


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Awsome video!
I was just looking for cichlid compatibility and i saw in ur tank same fish
i got 2 acei, 2 yellow lab, 2 convicts, 2 venustus and 2 pearl ciclids.. so far venustus(only one of them) been nipping the others, u think all will be fine eventually?
It seems less bad than when I first got them a week ago.
Let me know how ur fish acclimated all together!
Thankssss


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Awsome video!
> I was just looking for cichlid compatibility and i saw in ur tank same fish
> i got 2 acei, 2 yellow lab, 2 convicts, 2 venustus and 2 pearl ciclids.. so far venustus(only one of them) been nipping the others, u think all will be fine eventually?
> It seems less bad than when I first got them a week ago.
> ...


How large is the tank? It's better to overstock cichlid tanks to spread out aggression. You may also need to be careful of aggression between males of the same species if there happens to be a compatible female in the tank. I'm not sure how mixing SA Cichlids with African Cichlids will go. Also, aggression may aleviate over time. They are usually very aggressive when they are first put into a new environment because they are trying to establish their territories.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

It`s a 80 cm X 80 cm shallow 54 gallons tank, with 8 fish in there. 
I hope there won`t be no more fighting, but it doesnt really look like fighting just nipping, n everyone look like them been nipped.
Thanks !


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

My new canister filter came in today! I haven't had the chance to open up the box and get it set up just yet. I've been working on some homework and am about to head up to soccer practice (in the rain at the top of the mountain too...). Tonight I hope to record an unboxing video and upload it.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a huge epic find in my 55g cichlid tank the other day when I was about to put on my new Fluval 306.

My cichlids have bred! I now have 5 fry. I'm not sure who they belong to but my best guess at the moment is the female was the kenyii

See for yourself HERE


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Here are the some shots of the baby cichlids using my 18-55mm lens. I should be getting my Tameron 90mm tomorrow so hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get some better Macro shots.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok so how about an actual update on the 10 gallon? The tank was doing exceptionally well at the end of the summer but has gone downhill over the past 2 months. I'm not sure what's wrong with it because my 5 gallon did exactly the opposite and they are getting the same treatment.

Anyway I got DIY c02 up and running again so that should help a bit. I'm also going to cut down on the duckweed celing (may be part of the problem).

One thought I am toying with is upgrading the 10 gallon to my 29gallon that's currently holding younger african cichlids. Once I get the younger African cichlids into the main tank I could either sell the 29g setup or upgrade one of my other setups.

I'm currently applying to graduate programs so I don't know exactly where I'll be next year but I know I won't be here. So I'm going to have to do a big move at some point. Because of that I want to cut down on the number of tanks, Ideally down to 2 by May.

If I do upgrade the 10 gallon community into the 29g I would love to get a pair of angelfish as the centerpiece fish. I've never owned angels but would love to have one.

Here's the most recent video update on my youtube channel.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm...it's been awhile since I updated. Here's some bad news though. This morning when I went to check on the 10 gallon I could not find Vesuvius the betta. Sadly, he has passed away. He's been a bit more lethargic than usual over the past few months. He was usually laying at the bottom until I walked up to look at the tank then he'd happily swim all over. I guess his old age finally caught up with him.

 The neon population is somewhere around 10 right now and the only other inhabitant is Olivia the calico BN Pleco.

It's a sad day


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww, I am sorry about the betta  Any happy updates?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for asking.

I don't have any bad news at the moment . The tank stock has remained the same excluding the large population of pond/ramshorn snails.

I picked up a batch of hornwort that has since tanken off and am trying out some RRF. I will try and get a FTS at some point.

I'm graduating from college on Saturday then heading home for a couple months before starting grad school. It's been a crazy past few months (especially so the past few weeks) and I haven't been able to record my progress.

My plan for the future is to upgrade this tank to my 29g and build a DIY LED fixture for it. Then, I would like to get a pair/hareem of apistos and possibly a school of corydoras or Aspiradoras. I have thought about a pair of angels but they will consume the neons and a 29 is probably pushing it for angels.

I would also like to go with a canister filter for the upgraded tank. HOB are inexpensive but I picked up a Fluval 306 for my 55g African Cichlid tank and absolutely love it. I can't image how well a canister would do for a smaller setup. That is lesser on the priorities list though.

Does anyone else have any suggestions?
http://www.capitalcichlids.org/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=146895


----------

